# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 40



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*New home ladies* 

   



   ​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Haha was so confused - must have taken me ages to write this cos got an error message saying the topic had been locked when i tried to post it. Just as well i had copied the post (for fear of losing it) before i hit submit lol!

Gldon - wow twins! Excellent news!   you have good news at the next scan.

Vicky - great you have a date for your co-ord appt - 4th March is so soon, the time will fly by especially seeing as your weekend will probably be taken up doing all the reading they will send you in the post not to mention the zillions of pages you and DH will have to sign!! Hope you have a short cycle so you don't have too long to wait to start.

Hazel - all the best for tomoro! Am   for a strong and sticky BFP for you! Hope you manage to sleep alright tonight!

Blanche Rabbit - hope your Mum is ok and hope your friend will be too - did they detect it quite early on? DH's have a habit of going away when you need them the most! Nice you have a sunny break to look forward to.

Future Mummy - do you mind if i ask if/how adenomyosis affects you? Sorry i read it in your signature and  am just wondering as in my first scan at HH the lady wrote '...suggestive of adenomyosis' but the Dr in the consultation appt wasn't bothered by it at all, which i hope is a good sign?

Northern Fox - ahhh what cutie pies you have!! 

Pepperoni - woohoo for starting stimming! Exciting stuff!

Mackster - glad the cervix scan was ok and that the placenta has moved up. Not too long to go til your 20wk scan? Good luck with choosing names for the little ones' tickets  

May - hope you've enjoyed your jab-free day and good luck for egg collection tomorrow. 

Kdb - hope your feeling better   and a belated happy birthday.

Kate - hope your having a lovely break in Devon.

Eco-girly - great you've had your co-ord appt and have your bag of goodies - it makes it seem more real now doesn't it? Don't worry too much about the DR jabs - they're fine honest! And i can second that recommendation from Pushoz for the acupuncturist - she's fab!

Pushoz - thank you for the recommendation of the acupuncturist (i know it wasn't to me personally but i  read it on one of the other threads i think so thanks so much), she really is great and has such a calming presence. Hope your pregnancy is going well. 

Hi to everyone else i missed and hope your all well.

AFM just plodding on with the DR, have my query suppressed scan next week and glad AF showed up yesterday and not at the end of the week when i'll be in Paris for my 30th!

Goodnight all xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Hazel!

Vicky thats fab news seems like HH is on a roll, keep us posted, I have about 3 weeks till D/R bring it on, oh Vicky make sure you have change for the pharmarcy when you go, I luckily had the correct amount, just and had to collect all our drugs after co-ord appt.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Thanks for the tip xx Bet you are excited about d/r

Lilac-GL for the supressed scan

I feel so happy that we are moving forward in our journey now


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hazel, I have everything crossed for you today!!!!   

BR I hope your mum is OK   

Vicky excellent news that your co-ordination appt came round so quick – welcome to the IVF rollercoaster  

May, happy laying!  

Gldon - twinnies!!   

Hi to everyone!

Well, the 2ww has not been an easy one for me. Despute being on 2 lots of progesterone per day I have had nil side effects and feel very unpregnant.  I just know that this cycle hasn’t worked.  I am in for a blood test on Monday.  At the weekend I also heard that a long term online friend with similar fertility issues has just got her BFP.  10-12 of us started off the TTC/infertility journey together back in 2006 and now I am the only one left without a baby.  I am so pleased for her, she has had a very tough time but at the moment I feel very lonely and utterly surrounded by people who are pregnant or have children.  I just feel that I am eternally waiting for the next stage of my life to start and 4+ yrs on it still hasn’t. 

We had a chat about it last night and if this cycle is indeed a negative as I suspect we will move clinics.  There has to be more to our problem than ‘a bit of male factor and bad luck’ all my suggestions at the HH for further testing have gone unheeded so hopefully another clinic will hear us out.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Woohoooooooooo!!

The line wasn't a dark as the test line, but was definately there.  I did two in the end, cos we didn't believe the first one, and the second one was still positive!!  I'll be getting more tests today to do it again tomorrow (and maybe for a few days after!!) and hoping it gets darker.

Thanks so much for all your support ladies!!

Best of luck to all those testing today or later this week.

xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hazel, congratulations!  

BR, how is your mum?

May, lots of   for EC today

Lilac, I will PM you this evening  

Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

HAZEL...I knew ittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt........            

Whooohooooooo.......enjoy this day darling!! You know..I woke up and ran to my computer to find out!!!
I did test after test until I had no more pee left!!Ha!What time did you wait until?

May...everything crossed for today honey...let us know AS SOON as you get back..and enjoy the experience.....   

Gilly,,,don't give up honey.I know the feeling all to well-every single person you know gets either knocked up easily or they eventually have IVF work.It really just is a crappy waiting game babes...your turn will come..I promise you.When is your actual testing date?We will all start sending loads of       to you now.xxxps.I didn't feel ANY symptoms whatsoever..and I have TWO in there..so don't give up babes?Hv you spotted etc yet?I didn't hv implant bleed either!

KD...not long now till you board that plane....where will you be staying when in Sydney with DH?Have the BEST time EVER!!

NF...that trip sounds AWESOME lady!!!I will wait patiently for piccys to appear on fbook!!Yah,we have thought of about 20 names for our unknown babies-should be clearer at 20 week scan!!

Vicks..      whoohoo awesome news re appt finally!! Let the games begin!!

BR..Hope your Ma is ok   ..so worrying when you live in a different place to them..also     for your mate..xx

Love to EG,Ceri,FM,MM,Lilac (good luck on this cycle honey),Gldon..xx

And to everyone else...

Have a fab day..esp HAZEL..    

XX


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

woohoo Hazel - what brilliant news!!! Massive congratulations!!

Thank you very much Future Mummy xx

Gilly - good luck for OTD. I've heard of lots of ppl who don't have any symptoms during the 2ww so please don't give up hope.   for a BFP for you. Its horrible when you feel like everyone around you is moving onto the next stage in life and you're still waiting  

Hi to everyone else hope you all have fab Wednesdays xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gilly ...                                                              Hang in there hun    

Hazel ... Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hazel, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       Well done!!!!!!!!!

Hi Gilly - I completely understand how you're feeling. I even use the same words and am just itching to get on with "the next phase of our life". Wishing you all the luck in the world for a BFP this cycle. If your baby isn't _quite _ready just yet to arrive on the scene and you end up considering CRGH for a change of clinic, let me know 

BR - hope your mum is ok 

xoxo
kd


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

HazelW said:


> Woohoooooooooo!!
> 
> The line wasn't a dark as the test line, but was definately there. I did two in the end, cos we didn't believe the first one, and the second one was still positive!! I'll be getting more tests today to do it again tomorrow (and maybe for a few days after!!) and hoping it gets darker.
> 
> ...


Just popping by to see how you got on - congratulations!!!!!!! Amazing news am so happy for you. xxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

[fly]  CONGRATULATIONS HAZEL!!!!! [/fly]

  Sooooo happy and excited for you and Dan  
Had my phone on from 5.30 this morning waiting for your text!!!!!! Has it sunk in at all yet? xxxx

Gldon - huge congratulations to you too and lots of positive vibes   to the little bean to hang in there

Gilly   so sorry you are having such a crappy low time at the moment, really hoping that you get some good news after the blood test next week 

May hoping today goes well for you - look forward to hearing later how many juicy eggs they collected 

NF - cape cod is beautiful, went to a wedding in NYC a few years ago then up to boston for a few days. We then hired a car and drove around cape cod for couple of weeks. Had the most amazing time it really is beautiful 

Great news Vicky!!! So pleased you got your appointment through.  Not long till you are on the rollarcoaster!!! Aswell as taking money for the pharmacy prepare yourself for a long wait!!!!! At least I had Hazel there to chat to - how long ago does that feel ehh Hazel! 

BR sorry to hear you have been having a rough time, hope all went ok with your Mums op, how long till DH is back? Just keep counting those days till your holiday, always helps 

Lilac great update on everyone thanks for that!!!! Hope DR is going ok and no nasty side effects. lots of luck for your scan next week what day is it? I should be there on tues.... if all looking ok with my blood test on friday!

Hi kate  hope your doing ok lovely 

 mackster, kdb, ceri, FM, ecogirly... and everyone else

All going ok with stims - except for the return of a nasty headache yeterday  felt like pants! Had crazy awful busy day on monday so don't think that helped, am off today and trying to have a quiet day but new sofas have just arrived..... yipeeeee!!!! Now just waiting for the new bedroom furniture 

Pepperxxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hazel - Woohoo, massive congratulations    

BR - I hope your Mum is ok 

May - Good luck today, fingers crossed for a big harvest  

Gilly - so sorry you are feeling so low at the moment. I remember feeling exactly the same when we were TTC. Out of 10 of us ladies on the management team at work 5 of them announced they were pregnant at the same time (all due within days of each other) and one of them was my BF who conceived on a 'one night stand'   

It just seems so unfair and so cruel, but your day will come. Keep having hope. When is your test day?

FM - wow how lucky of you living in Boston. What brought you to the UK?

Mackster - Are you def going to ask for the sexes at the 20 week scan then? How exciting!!

Hello to everyone, sorry if I've missed personals. Gotta go as I can smell poo!!! (and it's not me  )

NF
x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hello gang,

Hazel - Well done you                       

BR hope your Mum is ok   

Back from late  EC and very pleased to say we have 13 eggs!! still cant believe it. i don't know where the extra one came from but i am not complaining. just praying the call tomorrow is a good call.

Thanks for all you good wishes and positive vibes
May


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done Hazel thats great news, HH are really pushing the boat out with these babies!!     

Gilly - I know how you are feeling hun   we were doing our last cycle at HH and were researching other options/clinics and low and behold clompy jnr came along     

We would of gone to the lister or abroad for Donor egg. we had male factor but had to go to donor sperm due to me insisting on tests on the sperm tha we had to pay for, which proved a problem, then the problem came with my eggs. I wanted lots of tests done but mr T said no   he basically said i just need that one good egg to come out, and he was right  

But if changing clinics gives you more of a fight then go for it hun   

May - Wow 13 eggies is fab hun


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent news Congratulations HAzel!!!

May - 13 what a wonderful amount!!

Hope everyone else is good, this weather is awful!

xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hazel- congratulations!  

May – 13 eggs is fantastic – well done  

Gldon – twins! Wow! Hope everything goes well at the next scan  

Vicky – great news that you’ve got your appointment through

Gilly – I think we can all relate to how you are feeling, even though I now have Thomas those feelings have never really gone away.  Hang on in there  

Mackster – have lots of fun choosing names!

I’ve got really behind with everyone’s news, sorry.  Good luck to all our ladies having tx at the moment

Scooter


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Only a brief visit but wanna say congrats to Hazel!!!

Be back later for more personals xx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hazel, Woohoo!!!! I'm so happy for your bfp!!    

May, 13 eggs, fantastic!!  

BR, Hope your mum is doing well  

Gilly, I   you're wrong and you get a lovely surprise when you test     

Pepper, Hope you can get rid of your headache by lying on your new sofa!  

Lilac, I'm very jealous about your paris trip. Have a wonderful 30th  

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hazel-fantastic news hun was desperate to check the board tonight to see if you had any news. Do you have to go back for a blood test?

May-13 good going, was there other people having EC and were you asleep? they told me I would be heavily sedated but didn't know if you were aware of things going on around you, how long were you there?

Pushov-Can you PM me the acupunturist in Northwood, want to give her a call and find out when she thinks I should start, has anyone started when D/R or just before EC? also where dose she put the needles? Sorry millions of questions!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gldon, Little mrs Sunshine, Scooter, mini, NF, Pepper,Gilly - thanks for your wonderful posts.

Pepper how is DR going?
Gilly hope you are feeling better now.

Mini just PMed u.

Eco girlty- was heavily sedated didn't feel or hear a thing until i was in recovery 

everyone else, love you  
May


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

This morning was wierd - didn't really sleep that well anyway, but woke up at 5 bursting for a wee, so thought I'd just do it then.  And it was BFP, as you all know!!  Didn't text anyone till later on as I didn't want to wake anyone up!!  We've kind of felt a little bit guilty today as our friend lost her husband before Christmas, aged 29, and they had talked about having kids when he got better.  She's 36 and at the moment she doesn't want to think about meeting someone else so it was all a bit bitter-sweet really, because it's now unlikely she will be able to have children.  We weren't as excited as we thought we'd be, whether it was a bit of guilt for our friend, or because while it's obviously amazing that this happened, we'd have preferred it to happen on it's own, and there still feels like such a huge way to go.

Went and got some more tests today, so will do it again at the weekend and hope the line has got darker.  Saw my sister in law today who said her line with her second was so faint she thought she was imagining it.

Sorry to come on here with a bit of a downer!!  I'm sure once it all sinks in and we have the 2 weeks scan I'll be excited.

Once again, thanks so much everyone for your support, it means so much to both of us.

Pepper - it seems like yesterday we were giggling away in the appointment - I really hope you catch up soon!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello ladies

Hazel - hurrah hurrah hurrah hurrah!!!  So sorry to hear about your friend.  But I bet that's not the only reason that you feel a bit blue.  I've been feeling pretty strange and empty on and off since my BFP.  I don't know why, but I am sure that hormones and the after-effects of all the months of anticipation have something to do with it.  And the realisation that we still have months and months and months to wait and worry...  But it is wonderful news and I am sure that as the weeks go by you'll feel more of the magic and less of the strangeness.  

May - way to go with the 13 eggs!  13 is a very auspicious number for ladies - 13 moons in a year so the pagans/wiccans etc all love the number.  And the pagans are all about the fertility!  Hope that your eggies are having a lovely pagan party with the swimmers tonight - good luck for tomorrow and the fertilization news!   

And thanks everyone else for your concern about my mum.  I went to see her today - she's got tubes coming out of her scars and she's on oxygen and morphine, but otherwise she was just as bright and cheery as ever.  Despite the fact that she checked in for her operation at 7.30am and they didn't operate until 4.30pm - and they didn't let her know that she was likely to have such a long wait...  Would never happen at HH!

AFM my sore throat seems to have backed off, and I'm not quite so knackered today, but I'm still feeling incredibly blue.  Can't quite believe that I am pg and spend much of the time panicking about whether Storm is still in there and alive.  Did anyone else feel this in their early months?  Think I am going to book a scan in a week or so's time (when I'll be 8-9 weeks).  Don't think I can wait over a month.  I have lots of symptoms (get very hot at night, drinking water and peeing all the time, indigestion, can feel my heart pounding much stronger, sore boobs, and the endless exhaustiong) but have only had one day of MS, which I think is one of the reasons I'm panicking...

Sorry to be so blue.  I know how utterly lucky I am really.  

Lots of love to you all

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply BR, and I'm so glad your mum is OK now.  You're right, it's probably the hormones etc.  Maybe this is how I normally feel, and it's been so long since I wasn't taking anything, I've just forgotten!!!  I'm a bit scared now I've used all my bum bullets and me and Mabel are all on our own!!  Still, enough thinking like this and more positiveness.  We're off to see Sean Locke tomorrow, which will be hilarious and will cheer us both us - pair of grumps that we are today!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hazel - we were sort of excited but i was more shocked and then panicked!  

BR - Its normal to wonder whether storm is still there as you can;t feel it!! I had a scan every few weeks cos i panicked so much and had pains (which were normal and went as soon as i had my scan   ) once you get to 12 weeks it does get better then the panic about hearing the heartbeat and then flutters sets in so its an on going panic!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel-Sorry to hear about your friend, but have fun testing over the weekend xxx

BR-Obv haven't been there yet myself but will probably be just as anxious as you if I get there so don't wrry, I guess its natural

pepperoni-glas stimms are going well xx

May-Fantastic you got 13 eggs, no wonder you were uncomfortable 

AFM 8 days till appt and might (crosses fingers, feet etc) be ovulating soon as got EWCM today and normally only get it 2-3 days before, friday might be the day as previous cycles I have O'd CD22 (CD20 today). Itd be fab as means would be d/r earlier

Also got to my WW goal weight of 10st 12 today, total 7stone loss


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Mini - have told DH that I need week 9 scan and I've found somewhere near us that will do it on a Sunday for £99, which seems quite reasonable.  I know I'm going to be in a total state for the next 33 weeks but I do think that when there is a bump and a heartbeat and the fluttering I'll be able to start relating to the Storm-child again (I felt very close to him her in the 2ww but since then hardly at all...)

Hurrah for the shorter cycle Vicky - my cycle was much shorter the month before treatment - it seems our bodies are as anxious to get on with it as we are!  And congrats on hitting your WW goal - brilliant news well done!!!

Hazel- hope Sean Locke and your menagerie combined manage to cheer you and DH up.  I'm sure I'm feeling particularly blue because my dogs have gone to the dog sitters because I thought I'd be driving my mum to Suffolk today.  Better go and stroke my bunnies instead...

And then I'm going to do the relaxation session on my new yoga DVD and go to bed and try to have sweet, relaxed dreams...

Lots of love

BR XXX


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Grrr...    computer just ate my lovely long post...

Mini - thank you for reassuring me that I'm not the only panicky lady in the world.  Have just found a scanning place near us that will do a 9 week scan for £99 - have informed DH that this is what we will be doing!  Someone in NYC has just told him that the fact that I am gloomy means that we are going to have a girl  

Vicky - so glad your cycle has speeded up for you!  Mine also did just before tx - our bodies obviously want to get on with it as much as we do.. And well done for hitting your WW target!!!!  

Hazel - glad that you are going to go off and do lovely laughing tomorrow - in the meantime I suggest hugging animals.  I can't tonight - dogs have gone to dogsitters house as I don't know when I'm going to have to go and take my mum to Suffolk.  Am going to go and stroke bunnies to console myself, but they really don't like being picked up so it's not as good!

Right, off to bunnies and then I'm going to do the relaxation bit from my new pregnancy yoga DVD and try and have a good night's sleep, without the middle of the night baby-panic....

Lots of love

BR XXXXX


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Whoops!  Looks like the computer didn't eat the first one after all

If you're really bored you can enjoy spotting the difference between my two posts...  



XXX


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't stay my lovelies..as DH and I watching shows on computer  ..oh yes-all the mod cons!!

Just wanted to reassue BR and Hazel...I went through the same feelings...it is such an emotional rollercoaster for sooooooooooooooo long-and you read sooo many daunting stories of people losing their beloved babies.
I am just pushing to get to 20 weeks-as my boss lost his baby at 20 week scan-so that is making me totally paranoid!!

I am def starting to ENJOY my growing tummy now and cannot wait to feel their tiny kiicks..but am still petrified I can't feel them yet!My last ultrasound was just before 10 weeks..so 10 weeks is SUCH  long time to wait!!!

Gotta run....May have PM'd you,...have every thing crossed for tomrw hon...Gilly    ..what day is test date?

Will catch up with everyone else tomorrow..let's hope tomorrow is a HAPPY day for us all...think damn weather is gtg everyone blue xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I hope you are all well and relaxed from yoga, or films, or books ...

I have now only 8 days to wait until my review and then hiopefully joining the rollercoaster again!

Thanks Mackster for askin - not sure yet when ever they offer 2bh

Vicky - Great news on hitting your ww target!

xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hazel, many congratulations on your BFP!! You give us all hope!   

May 13 eggs is excellent, I have everything crossed for fertilization for you   

BR glad to hear your mum is OK.

Thank you for all your lovely messages, the down feeling doesn't go away and I just hope it doesn't get worse next week. OTD is Monday 1st March when I am having a blood test.  I am not bothering with a HPT.  I have never been the type of person that 'has to know' and I have had to deal with so many disappointments to date anyway.  The blood test will just give me a definite yes or know.


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Gilly, we were cycling together last year. Really hope this is your time and you get bfp


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies, 
it is mid day now and I haven't heard from clinic yet, I am freaking out big time. What if there is no fertilisation? What do I do ? Sorry but having panic attack 
may


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi May

Poor you!

Call them!  The main HH switchboard has an option you can choose to talk to the embryologists.  They really don't mind being called - very friendly lot.

Good luck honey!   

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

How wonderful to hear more positive news from HH.
I am now 18 weeks and llok large, well i think i am huge.. but definately look pregnant. Have not felt kicking as yet, but did buy a fetal heartbeat monitor from Amazon (for £22) and we listen to the heartbeat every couple of days.
I have had an appointment with the obstertrician last week and got to see "joey" again, getting larger, 13.6 cms at the time and looks like a real baby in there!
As for worrying about it all, like Mackster and all of you it is a really stressful time, once i get to 24 weeks i will be more relaxed as at least the baby can survive in hospital at that point onwards and then we will be worrying about them for the next 20 to 30 years!!

Taek care and relax.. feeling hot and weeing is ALL GOOD...
xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Rooski!!

You're lucky you got to see an obstercian..they haven't offered that to moi..I haven't seen bubs x 2 since 10 weeks!!
PushOz...how many scans have you had?

May..any news?

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

The clinic have just called to say that only 4 out of 13 eggs fertilised. It is likely to be 3 by tomorrow morning as 1 is very sluggish, so 3 out of 13 in the real sense. I am very disappointed, even had a good cry    which really upset my Dh as he says i am being Negative.
So 3 or 4 is better then none right? and hopefully they will be good ones.  ET tomorrow morning with assisted hatching.
Cant freeze one, do i put 3 back?  I so want this cycle to work.

Very worried May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Darling May..

Congrats on 3 hon!!! You know how successful even one 2 cell egg can be..and look at the success of Blanch Rabbit with Storm!!!!
Don't be upset...pop 2 back in tomorrow...and I'm sure they will stick!!What have you and DH decided about putting 3 back in..you will have such a high chance of triplets..and only 2-4%more chance of one working.
This is a positive thing hon    ..just think-some people have none that fertilise!!These ones are fighters...xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sending tonnes of     and      to May and Gilly. xoxo


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Mackster's right May - I know it's a shock when so many of your lovely eggies get wasted, but the ones that are fertilised do seem to be fighters.  We had sixteen eggs and only one fertilised and now I'm seven and a half weeks pregnant...

You are allowed to be upset though!  You've put all that effort into making the lovely eggs!!  Don't worry, you'll feel the magic again when you see their little photo after you have ET.

Lots of love and  s

BlancheRabbit XXXXX


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi May Hun,

Congrats on getting 4 fertilised. Believe me some women get sometimes 1 sometimes 0, others may get loads but have a BFN some get 1 and have a BFP. It is something that no one controls or knows why it happens that way, and can differ from one cycle to the next.

You have more than enough to have a BFP if not 2   HH embryologists are very difficult with the quality of eggs and grading, so if they say 3 are good that means they are really good. And the 4th one could do very well during the next 24 hours?

Just thinking: as you are less than 40 I don't think they will accept to put 3 back, you may insist but I think in this country it is the law  
However, as far as I know you CAN freeze one, even if they are reticent. I think you can insist until they say yes 

Especially if it is a private cycle. If NHS it may not be possible for free but for an extra fee it would?  

Just stand your ground , when it comes to decision time, depending on what you want and what the embryologist person says about quality of remaining ones. 

Soon you are going to be PUPO    , then the real madness starts!  

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

May..just another quick one-if you go for freezing at HH..it costs £500 on the day and £250ish p/year...we didn't know before hand and had to fork out the cash on the day!!
Just something to put into the mix x


----------



## MNIA (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi ladies

I wonder if I could introduce myself and ask a question? 

I am having my first round of IVF and I'm at the stimming stage. I have been injecting Gonal F for 15 days now, with scans on days 7, 9, 12, 14, and I'm due in for a further scan tomorrow - day 16. They started me off on 112.5 a day, then upped the dosage to 150 a day from day 8. I have some follicles, but they are growing really, really slowly - around 1mm every two days. At yesterday's scan, I had around 10 follicles > 12mm, two of which were big enough (18 and 19mm). I had expected EC to happen this week, and it's a bit disappointing / frustrating to have the goalposts moved!

The earliest EC can happen is Monday (day 19 after stimming started), and that depends on what tomorrow's scan shows. Has anyone else had a stimming phase that has gone on this long? Does it affect the quality of the eggs? 

All thoughts/advice very gratefully received - thank you.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mnia- Welcome to the best thread ever 

BR- Thank for reminding me it only takes one. 

Mackster- Thanks for being a trooper   , the Pm was highly appreciated.

Future Mummy, You are right , I have more than enough to get 1 or 2 BFp, I will always have that in mind.

Away with the negative , on with the positives. we have counted our blessings and realised that it is more than enough.
After long discussion with DH, we have decided to ask them to put the three good ones back, if they refuse then we will go ahead with 2 and not freeze the 3 one (sad    ) not because we don't want to but because we cant afford it with AH at the same time.

Still feeling bloated and spotting since ET ( didn't bleed with last cycle) Hope this is normal.

sorry all for being emotional earlier, How is everyone doing?
Love to you all
May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Awww glad you feeling more positive May!!!  
I think you and DH have come up with a very clever plan!!
It's normal to ache and bleed-your poor insides have been through hell!!


I am worried-two friends of mine who are pregnant with twins at very same time as me-have recently had ultrasounds...way before their 20 week ones!! I haven't seen twins since 9 weeks and 5 days.PushOz and NF..how often were you scanned?Should I try to call and hustle an earlier scan?Or just wait for my next one at 21 weeks?

Hi and welcome to Mnia..wowsers..you must be going goo gah with all this waiting!!They are pretty spot on at HH..so I wouldn't worry hon-they must have a masterplan!! If you are worried-perhaps email someone there?Anna Carby is always a brill communicator?

Anyhooo..hv to run.Gilly     thinkin of you and bloods on Mon and everyone else too xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome Mnia

May-GL for transfer tomorrow xx

Mackster-Are they in the same area? I know different PCTs have different scanning routines, some do the nuchal scan which I think is 16 weeks but some just do the anamoly scan at 20 weeks

AFM-should have interview monday xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all and welcome Mnia

How is everyone today?

May - I was only allowed 1 embryo back and had to get rid of 2 so I know where you are coming from.

Mackster is there maybe something on the local Trust Maternity website with information?

XX


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Antagonist Protocol at HH*

Hi girls - sorry to barge in but I was wondering whether anyone could help me.

having had two failed long Day21 IVF cycles at HH - this time around they are putting me on the short antagonsit protocol wth ICSI.
I have only ever ended up with 2 embies (last time out of 7 eggs) so the advice was that under this protocol I might respond better and the ICSI might help us get more embies so we can go to blast.

However - I was told at my co-ord appt. that usually you start stimms on CD2 but if this falls on a Saturday - to start stimms on CD3 instead.
Despite AF being due yesterday she turned up at 4.30 this morning. SO I now have to start stimms on Sunday (225 of Gonal F).

I was wondering how ths would affect my eggs and posted my concerns on another forum I belong to and a girl there said that when she was on this protocol and started stimms on CD3 her cycle was abandoned cos she only had one follie - but next cycle when she started stimms on CD2 she got 31!!!

Has anyone else been on this protocol and know whether one day really makes this much difference.

I can never hope to get 31 eggs - but I cant bear the thought of this (my last free NHS go) being abandoned if I dont repsond?

If anyone has any advice i would be really grateful.

Good luck to everyone.

bx x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - good luck for today   I had 16 eggs and only 3 fertilised and 1 is kicking away now!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

beckic1 said:


> *Antagonist Protocol at HH*
> 
> Hi girls - sorry to barge in but I was wondering whether anyone could help me.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Sorry I can't help but perhaps you should call the clinic and speak to a nurse today just for peace of mind? I am sure they will reassure you but it's always good to hear this from them. I think our next cycle will be the same as yours as we had a poor response (did not get to EC as only 2 follies), altho they have not mentioned ICSI yet. Also will be our 2nd but final NHS so I think I would also feel like I wanted them to try everything they could on our last go too.

Wishing you tonnes of luck.

Kate xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Mnia and welcome! Sorry I cannot help with your query but you will find this site an amazing support during all this. 

Still on hols but checking in every now and again.   and   here - going for a long coastal walk today. Very relaxing. 

May - congrats on 4! Good luck with ET x  
Vicky - good luck on your interview
BR - hope you and Storm are holding up and great news re 9w scan, it will be amazing to see Storm again!
Pepper - hope your headaches are better, I had almost migraine type headaches on stims but felt better after day 5 - is today your day 5 blood test? Good luck

Big hello to everyone else.....LMS, Ceri, lilac1, MM, Eco-girly, Pushoz, NF, FM, Hazelw, Gldon, Mackster and anyone else I have missed.

AFM I am really hoping to come back home to my letter from HH on Saturday, confirming what happened and what our next steps are. They said we would be on the short protocol this time. DH has suggested we try adoption if this next/last cycle does not work. He wasn't that keen before so I was so pleased he was thinking about it too. Obv I am extremely hopeful for the next cycle but feel really happy that it does not need to be the end if it does not work. We can't go private due to my FSH levels according to HH. Glad we took this week off, I am feeling much more ready and prepared for another cycle now we have rested up and had some time off together. 

Kate xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

May,hope you went OK today..we all been thinkin of you...xx    

Hi to everyone else..I spoke to MW at St Marys today and am popping in on Mon am to hear the heartbeats....

Vicks good luck with job interview!!

Mini..is bubs kicking already?I feel like mine are up to something in there!!!

Hiya Kate..good to see you on here again.

KD..is it tomrw you leave these sunny shores?

Love to all xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Mack, no it's tonight!!!!!  At 10pm!!!  So good though, I have use airmiles to upgrade from Dubai - Auckland (via Melb) which is an 18.5 hour journey (incl 2 hours in Melb).  AMEN because I was dreading that leg... have had a manic busy week and v v tired / stressed so wasn't looking forward to a long uncomfortable flight.

I would def push for an extra scan - as Vicky says it can differ by PCT but on another thread someone with twinnies said she was getting extra scans (on NHS) since she had two on board.

xoxo


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Back from my ET with 2 embies onboard.  2 x 4 cell. The fourth one didn't make it. Embie number 3 was an 8 cell so embryoogist said it was dividing too quickly which may suggest something might be wrong with it. It was looking more of a day3 than day2 ( I use to think dividing quickly was a good thing, but what do I know) so the advice against putting it back or freezing it. It will be used for research they say. OTD 12/3 so i guess i'm now PUPO too!!!

May xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done May, lots of    for your 2ww

Lots of    to everyone

Have a nice week end,  

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

MAY...CONGRATS             ON being PUPO!!!

Whoohoo..you ended up with two potential bubbas on board!! Whooohooooohoooo!!!!How are you feeling?Positive?

KD..stop it..am SOOO envious!! Have a brill flight and hol honey-say hello to Sydney for me..     
I have just gotten off the ph actually to Trailfinders-was abt to FINALLY pay for our flights home with the twinnies in Nov-Feb...when they told me that CATHAY PACIFIC only allow babies in sky bassinetts up until 6 months-they will be almost 7 months in Feb for return flight..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..nightmare!!
I also tried to push my hospital for an extra scan today-but she said no-just have to hold off till 21st week..boooooooooooooooooo.I am however going in on Mon to hear heartbeats,to appease me a little I guess!!

FM..have a ovely wend...and to everyone else too..xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Becki - I wouldn't of thought waiting 1 more day would make any difference at all. I wouldn't go on someone elses cycle either as we are all different. Having 31 follies is not good either as she overstimmed!! Its quality not quanity you are looking for.

Try to speak to a doc if your worried.   (anna carby if you can!  )



kate77 said:


> . We can't go private due to my FSH levels according to HH.


     whats all that about?!!!!! Thats not true!!! The lister is good with high FSH! 

Mackster - Yes can feel baby kick, DH felt it the other day! 

May -      on being PUPO!!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

may2 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Back from my ET with 2 embies onboard. 2 x 4 cell. The fourth one didn't make it. Embie number 3 was an 8 cell so embryoogist said it was dividing too quickly which may suggest something might be wrong with it. It was looking more of a day3 than day2 ( I use to think dividing quickly was a good thing, but what do I know) so the advice against putting it back or freezing it. It will be used for research they say. OTD 12/3 so i guess i'm now PUPO too!!!
> 
> May xx


Yay! Congrats on being PUPO!!! Good luck for your 2ww hun.  

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May-congrats on being PUPO

Got our paperwork from Hammersmith today. Do I need to send any of it off before or give it all in on the day? He said give it all in on the day but the tear of slip on one of the sheets looks like it needs to be sent in before?

Will have fun signing all the paperwork lol


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh - thanks Mighty Mini! Just checked their site and they don't state a cut-off FSH level, so def worth looking at. xx

Vicky - we had to give in all our forms on the day. 

x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

everyone!!!!

Hope you have all been enjoying your fridays?? Some lovely lovely sunshine at last  (enjoy it while you can before sunday!!)

WELCOME  Becki and Mnia - hope your scan went well today mnia and becki I would agree with mighty mini!! Lots and lots of luck to both of you for your treatment 

May - huge congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Hope you are feeling totally relaxed and can enjoy the feeling. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Mackster -  sorry to hear you couldn't get an earlier scan to see the twins again but hope all goes really well with the MW on monday 

Kate - so pleased to hear you are having such a lovely time away with DH - you totally deserve a wonderful time. Hope the sun keeps shining  great to hear you are feeling positive about starting again. Def sounds like you have been told wrond things about FSH. A great friend of mine has really high levels and is just starting a cycle at the Lister (privately) so don't give up hope 

Kdb - you must now be at the airport getting totally excited!!! Hope flights all go well and you have the most awesome time 

Vicky - I took that slip into the clinic but then all the other paperwork they go through with you on the day 

Well I had my day 5 blood test today - it was the busiest I have ever seen it there today!! I then began the strangest waiting game ever this afternoon - for my phone not to ring!! I did get a call in the end and they have bought forward my scan from tues to mon. Actually quite pleased as it means 1 less sleep until I get to see what is actually going on in there, am now really looking forward to a monday morning again for the second week in a row  

Pepper xxx


----------



## MNIA (Feb 25, 2010)

May - congrats on being PUPO! That's so exciting!

My scan went well this morning. I have 8 follicles over 17mm (including one at a whopping 26mm), so EC is scheduled for Monday. Not sure if anyone had a grand plan, but it has all come together now.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Evening Ladies
Arh glad it went well May, hope you get lots of rest this weekend.

Great news on the forms Vicky, have fun filling them in, ours took ages in the post and we had to fill them in the night before as they were late, oh and take a photocopy of them with you, what day is your co-ord appoint?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-appt is next thursday, so you were right about getting the appt for 4 weeks after the other one  

Looks like they want us to start as soon as, as it has drugs start march 2010 on the paperwork, doubt it will be march though unless a/f comes withn the next week,


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Becki - looking back at my old posts I started stimming on day3

_"I had my first scan today - which is the usual day 5 day scan but on day 8 and I only started Gonal F injections on day 3 instead of the standard day 2 (long story!)

My scan today showed 4 follicles on my left ovary which at the moment is too high and as such inaccessable, and 2 follicles on my right. All of them are not as developed as they would have hoped at this stage (9mm and 9.5mm) so did bloods and am awaiting a call back this afternoon.

Received callback, increased my dosage of Gonal F to 300iu (currently 225 iu) and scan again on Wed which will be day 10"_

Stimming went on until day 16 or 17 when I had 6 follies in total, from which we got 5 eggs. The following day I was advised that all 5 had fertilized (100% success rate - OMG!) and two of the best embies were put back onboard. My lovely 14 month old twins are the result of that cycle.

I hope this has helped.

Congrats May on being PUPO

Hi eveyone, hope you all have a lovely weekend
NF
x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,
thanks for the good wishes. I can't believe we are at this point again. We plan to enjoy being PUPO  
NF- what a story! Very encouraging. Hope you are all fine. Have a lovely weekend.
Vicky and Eco girly- it won't be long now! Enjoy getting ready.
Mnia well done on great number of follies. Good luck for EC on Monday.

Pepper- thanks babes. Glad to know blood test went well. bring on Monday!    
future mummy thanks for the good wishes, hope all is well.

Kate- like the others have said you can start tx with high FSH, you just need to look arround for the clinics that will do it, they are there. glad to know you are having good time with Dh.

Mini- thanks babes. Hope you are enjoying those butterfly. Flutter with DH.

Mackster- hiya babes, glad you will be able to hear the little onse on Monday , i know you really want hear and see them on scan but they try to limit the number of scan you can have with each pregnancy because no body really knows what the side effect is yet. Some first time mums don't feel movement untill later not because they are not moving, just that you are not feeling it. Hope u have a lovely weekend with DH. Pm me if still worried
big hug to everyone

May


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

hope all is well with everybody, the thread has gone a bit quiet. This is hoping it is a good quiet meaning every one is ok.

Love and hug to every one 
may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi May. I am ok, just confused with my body. Didn't O like I thought I would friday, but looking at my temps , I have a possible ovulation on CD14 (now cd 24). I didn't feel any other signs but , then again, I wasn't expecting too. Only thinking of it as a possiblity as I have got pre menstral type cramps yesterday morning and today

Only time will tell whether I have or whether its my body playing tricks on me


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Vicky
there is still loads of time for you to start the drugs in March - are you on the long protocol?
As long as you start your period by the 10th March you will start in March - how exciting!!

I am looking forward to my review appointment and hopefully get an idea what went wrong before and if there is any way to prevent it happening again, and more importantly when we can start next!

Love to all of you Mackster, NF, FM, May, Pepper, Mini, hope you are all well and i haven't missed anyone out xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LMS-yea long protocol. Just meant because my last few cycles have been 50 days which meant a/f on 26th march, however if these cramps do mean a/f is coming this week, then yup I will be d/r in march, its very exciting


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

afternoon ladies
Well AF came today, must have been the first time I was actully pleased to see it means I will start D/R 20th March whopppiieee.  Dose anyne know on the paperwork it says to call on day 1 of your cycle to book the scan, they do meanday 1 of your treatment cycle don't they?
Fingers crossed for you Vicky we might be D/R together  

Hope everyne else has has good weekends, I have been spring cleaning, how you feeling May?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ecogirly-It says on the flow chart at the begining of your cycle call to book scan, then it has an arrow and says  on day 21 of your cycle start busereln, so I assume it means you need to call them tomorrow? But I could be wrong

With these cramps I am having today I better only be a few days behind you lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

eco - if it says to call to book a scan it would mean cal on 1st day of starting tx cycle. As you would down reg for around 2 weeks then have a scan. But call them if your not sure, the receptionist will tell you. I think you might have to register your cycle when you start the injections, oh i can't remember now!   I only did the long protocol first time round and then did short protocol which is alot shorter.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Eco Girly - great news re AF! I think you call and register yourself for treatment on the first full day of AF, that's what I did for Day 21 Long Protocol. I also booked my query suppressed scan during that phone call, which is normally a couple of weeks after starting D/R. Does not matter if you have not called yet they seemed very relaxed about it all when I called.  

AFM, we have not had a letter from HH confirming next steps. It has only been two weeks since our bfn though. Do you think it's worth calling them in the week, or am I being impatient? 

Hope you all had nice weekends. Am back to work tomorrow - eek!
xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, you call and register on the first day of AF (they count this as the first day with a moderate flow of blood before 12noon - so if it starts at 3pm the next day is day 1).  Then you have this period as normal and start your Buserelin on day 21.  This is for the long protocol - not sure about the short.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, getting ahead of myself here but...

I assume from the paperwork they sent me they want me to start asap (as it says drugs start march), so if I do start a/f before thursday, so I call them to mention it, or just wait until thursday at co ordination appt?


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

you will have to wait until thursday as the forms you take with you start off the whole process and after the appointment you will meet with a nurse who will check all the forms are filled in properly and all the neccessary tests have been done, then you get a prescription - get yourself a prepayment card - you can buy on internet - it'll save you a bit of cash.  you can normally register then if you have started af they are really quite relaxed about it all - we waited an extra month before we started.  Any questions drop me a message  xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey vicky, praying AF arrive on time for you  , you will have to wait untill thursday babe so the nurse can direct you.

Ecogirly-    great news on AF!! now you can well and truly start. you need to call tomorrow and register your treatment plus book baseline scan, the receptionist will direct you.
may


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks ladies, im feeling like Im getting that bit nearer now, will ring HH in the morning as it looks like the 14th day will end up over Easter so not sure if they would be open to scan then.  Told my DH today that the good news for him is day 21 is a sat which means he cna do my jabs as been worrying about doing the first ones, think im going to try the cream on my stomach and inject there.

Vicky- Good luck for Thurs, the nurse we saw were lovely, I had a scan on the day and it was all so quick.

May-Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you

Hello's to everyone else

Back to work tomorow boo!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks girls, will let you know if a/f comes xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, tested this morning and it was a BFN   .
This is our third failed cycle and we have a lot of wounds to lick and feel very low.  I feel such a failure.
Don't know if there is much point in having the blood test now but probably too late to cancel.

We will definitely be leaving the HH and look into the Lister, CRGH or abroad for more tests so we can have some answers and to do other cycles.  If any of you have any advice it would be very welcome.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No advice gilly just a


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly -     How many days from EC are you? Might be worth just checking your blood?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh Gilly I am so sorry to read this.   
No words for how you must be feeling, but sending you tonnes of   
You are bound to be feeling so low, but please don't feel a failure. I suppose it's best to have the blood test anyway, if you can face going in?
Sorry I cannot advise on other clinics but I wish you luck and hope one of the other girls can help. 

xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, I couldn't cancel the blood test so had it anyway.  I have asked for 92 Harley St and not the HH to call with results.  The HH are terrible at breaking bad news over the phone so I don't want to handle with that too like I did last time. 

Mini we had day 3 eggs transferred on the 16th Feb.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

So sorry Gilly


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh Gilly... that bites...  

A new scene with new specialists might be just what the doctor ordered!! 
Thinking of you today..xxx

I had my heartbeats tested early this am...could hear both..one was at 170 and the other slower at 154...wow-they move so fast! I have felt so sick afterwards..too much tummy prodding!
I also was weighed-have put on about 9kg..wonder if that is normal for twins.

Love to all my ff buddies today!!

I haven't caught up with all your news over the wend..will have a gander on my lunch break...mwa xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gilly ... huge     


Mack ... You could ask the ladies on the twin bump threads?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gilly-   so sorry to hear your news

may


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good idea Ceri..Ill check it out!!

I have felt SO SICK today after my heartbeat check-is it possible the MW pressed way too hard?Hope she didn't harm the bubba's??

How is everone else today?

xx


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Gilly, so sorry to read your news


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im so sorry to read your news Gilly. I was on the verge of leaving HH too at one point. Lister was going to be my choice as I had heard such good things about it. Look after yourself.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

MAckster - did you have your gender scan? I'm guessing one of each!  

Gilly - we were going to change if this one didn't work, like mrs GG lister was top with UCH and abroad for donor eggs........... Russia!  
Hope you're ok hun


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Evening all. Got my letter from HH, we have a review appointment at the end of March so that's good news. 
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Gilly - I'm so sorry, you are NOT a failure.  I have a friend who has 2 lovely children after tx at the Lister, she rates them very highly.  Take care


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello Hammersmith lovelies  

Had a very lazy weekend doing absolutely nothing which was absolutely heaven  

Gilly –     so sorry to hear about your BFN, loads of hugs for you lovely

Kate – Are you back home again after your hols? Great news on the appointment date, hope they have some positive news for you  

Mnia – hope EC went well today hope those eggs enjoy a party tonight    

Ecogirly – great news on arrival of AF!!!!   Not long now till the start of it all!!!! Hoorah!!! Hope you managed to call today and register your cycle ok – it can be a long wait sometimes hanging on the end of the phone!!  

Mackster great news that the twins heartbeats were so strong, hope your feeling a bit better now though  

Well I had my scan this morning and all was looking quite good.  Pleased to say I managed to avoid Hazels fav guy again!!!! Always a good start   A relief to see I am growing some eggs so must be doing something right with the injections! Have 10 follies on the right – 2 over 10mm – and 7 on the left  - with 1 over 10mmand my lining is measuring 7mm. They have upped my gonal-f to 150 and I am back again on weds for another scan. Sitting here now sending lots of positive vibes to my follies to help them grow even more by then    

Big hellos to everyone else 
Pepper xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck Pepper and what great news re your scan! Am chuffed for you and can't wait to hear how you get on Weds. Yes am home now and survived my first day back at work!

Does anyone know the max dose of Gonal-F they do @ HH? I was on 300 and hardly responded. Next time I think we miss out the D/R stage but wondering what dose I might be on? 

xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

So sorry Gilly  

Mackster - old wives tale alert!! If the heart rate is consistently over 140, it's usually a girl; under 140, it's usually a boy. Allegedly!!  

Two girls then!?!?? Good grief - imagine the rows over shoes, clothes, jewellery etc  

NF
x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Pepper. how are you? you weekend sound relaxing. well done on those follies. praying wednesday goes well
mackster hope you are feeling better now 


AFM, something strange happened to me this morning, at about 01.00, i woke up for a wee. i finished and went back to bed but couldn't sleep because of cramps. it was so sever that we called clinics emergency line. it was as if i was having a miscarriage. they advice to take paracetamol and come in the morning for a scan if it persists. 30 minutes (felt like eternity) later i felt better and slept off. Nothing like this happened with my first cycle. please, somebody tell me it is normal


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good afternoon lovelies...

May..funny thing is-I had that entire scenario all day yesterday,and my friend had it today-could be a 24 hr bug going around!!Try not to worry..   

NF....Ha..the thought did cross my mind re that old wives tale....i have a feeling it will either be two girls or one of each (am hoping for one of each though).We find out in exactly two weeks time from today...

Pepper...good work babes-not long nowwwwwwwww!!!

Kate..great news on letter..whoohooo..

Gilly,any thoughts on where you will go?

Love to all..am off for a Nanna nap xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May-Hoping its just growing pains or at worst a tummy bug xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope everyone is well today, May hope your tummys ok?

I rang HH yesterday and registered start my D/R 21st woo hoo, have a scan just after Easter didn't realise the scan times were only 07.20-09.20 I hate mornings


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on your start date Eco Girly! 

May - how are you feeling now?

x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Good news all round it seems, yer bit the bonus about the early scans is that you can drive there easily and park outside for free lol and the cafe within the shop does excellent cheese and bacon croissants and latte for a breakfast lol

xx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all!

Gilly - i'm so sorry  

May - hope the cramps have gone. Did you go in for a scan then?

Eco Girly - great that you have a date to look forward to, the time will go sooo fast between now and then (though it probably won't seem like it at the time 

Mackster - brill that you got to hear the lil' ones heartbeats - must have been an amazing sound!

Pepper - great that you have lots of follies in action doing what they should be doing. Can i ask please what dose of gonal-f you were on to start with?

FM - hope you're having a lovely time.

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well.

AFM - had my query suppressed scan this morning and they said i can start stimming on Thursday with 112.5u gonal-f. Am pleased to be onto the next stage nearly! Has anyone else started on this dose? I'm guessing they're starting me on a low-dose cos of my PCOS?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac-yay for getting the go ahead to start stimming

EG-Don't think I will be following as close behind now, not sure whats going on with my body, but hopefully will only be a few weeks behind


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilac - great news re stimming! Good luck   I have read lots of people starting on that sort of dose. 

Vicky - GL for coord app, tomorrow?

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, think my tickers set an hr out, my appt is thursday


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning everyone

just a quick pop in - on my way for scan, feels very déjà vu after Monday!

Lilac I started on 112.5 of gonal-f too  as did Hazel. Def due to concerns about PCOS, they upped mine to 150 on Monday after first scan but Hazel stayed on the same dose and just got a BFP  

lots of luck tomorrow and the start if stims, gonal pen is super easy to use

catch up with everyone else later  

pepper xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning ladies,

thanks for all your kind tots and concern, you make this stressful jouney bearable. 
was very tired and down yesterday trying to analyse what happened but no luck. didn't go to clinic for scan because the pain subsided during the day ( maybe I should have, but was just too tired).
I feel much better this morning with mild twinges arround the ovaries hahaha the joy of ivf.

Pepper goodluck with the scan today, I hope the result will be all you hope for and more.

Lilac-welldone for start of stimming, you are almost there now won't be long. The G pen is so easy to use, by the end of the first jab you will be asking why D/R jab is not in a pen form.

Eco Girly - welldone babe!! Now you have a date to look forward to. It won't be long now
Vicky - GL for tomorrow!!

May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-GL for scan today , hope there are lots of juicy follies growing for you xx

May-Glad the cramping went

AFM, I think my bodies finally made up its mind on what its doing. It appears I may have not ovulated previously at all, like originally thought and the cramps were actually O pain, as my temps have risen a lot the last 2 days

Should know for definite tomorrow, and if its right then CD1 should be 12th/13th march

Co-Ordination appt tomorrow


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck Pepper - let us know how you get on!  Thinking of you.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck for today Pepper....I bet they see loads of lovely follies..  

Vicks..good work with your temps-its exciting when you finally see your body working,eh?

Lilac..good luck with it all hon..I think I was on 130.

May have pm'd you...

Can't stick around am late to work..love to all...Mwa xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I am new to FF and I am currently between cycles at the Hammersmith.  I have just had my 3rd IVF cycle and I am waiting for a review appt as it was negative.
All of my cycles have been different and I had a blood test rather than a urine test as I had an ectopic on my first cycle.
I have had lots of gaps too between cycles as funding wasn't available after my first cycle for another 18 months (and I needed a hysteroscopy) when they agreed to offer 3 cycles.
I am an NHS patient and can't remember if I need to contact them to book and appt or if they will contact me.  Can anyone help me out on this?
Also my next cycle will be a FET - does anyone know the waiting times for this.
I know I might sound a bit impatient but I just want to get on with it - I feel like my life has been on hold forever as it is.
I hope I am on the right site!! I'm still getting to grips with it.
Thanks in advance - any advice would be appreciated!
Em


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Em and welcome!

I can see you have had a long journey thus far. I just wanted to say hello and wish you lots of luck.  

I am NHS and after our bfn on 13th Feb I got a letter sent through (on 1st March) saying we have a review on 30th March. Not sure if this helps. 

Katex


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Kate,
That does help me   - my BFN was on 12th Feb so I maybe should have had an appt come through for around about the same time as you.  
I have already phoned them as they always manage to lose my notes or something and I thought I should have heard something - I will try them again tomorrow.  
Do you know who/which number I need to phone?
Em


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Evening everyone  

Just popped in quickly tonight - has been a long day after our early start for scan and I'm knackered!! 

Scan today was all good   my great follie growing day yesterday def helped    Now have I think 12 follies growing well with 5 over 10mm. Working at home again tomorrow which I'm sure helped yesterday and have booked an acupuncture session. Back for another scan on friday and then again on monday probably with possible EC next wednesday     everything keeps going to plan for then

Welcome Em to FF and a lovely thread - sorry to hear about your negative cycles   and hope you get your follow up appointment through soon. Lots of luck for your ongoing journey   

  to everyone else - will catch up properly tomorrow while at home working  
Pepper xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi again Em. I called reception once in the week, I think just after my BFN and luckily they put me thru to my named nurse and she said it takes about 2 wks for NHS letters to be sent. Then I came back from hols and realised it was not there yet so on the 13th day (impatient!) I called again and the lady said up to 5 wks. I felt a bit disheartened but then DH called me that afternoon to say I had a letter at home. When I spoke to the second lady she did say that 'letters were being done very soon', so I really hope yours comes thru asap. I feel really excited about my review and am starting to feel ready for another 'go'.    I literally just call reception and waited for the 'speak to someone' option, rather than the patient helpline. 

Pepper! Been thinking about you all day   Very excited about your progress, you must be chuffed! Good re acupuncture that will help I am sure. Also glad you are working from home tomorrow. Are you all bloated or are you ok? Fingers crossed for EC next Weds  

Kx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Kate    

REALLY bloated today!! Think it must be the increased gonal-f dose!! Have been sat in the office all day typing letters which also hasn't helped - much easier typing lying on the sofa with a hot water bottle on my tummy    

Pxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-How exciting   Hope EC is next weds for you

Will post 2moro night after co ordinaion appt x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

QQ-I assume we go into the queen charlotte entrance for the co ordination appt?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

No, we went into the Wolfsen Clinic entrance, then asked at reception. You sit in the waiting area for a bit, then go upstairs in a big group to hear the talk from the nurse, then you get 10mins or so with what will be your named nurse afterwards just you & your partner. 

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh ok, thanks kate, glad I asked. I had automatically assumed because the consultation was at Queen charlotte, that would be too.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Lilac

I am starting stims today too! cycle buddies!
This is my second try for IVF. I am on the largest dose of GonaF that they seem to give (300) - because of my age I think. (has anyone ever had any more than that?) It worked well last time. I had 14 follies, but only 5 fertilised. .. but I was kind of expecting this as at the scan I was told 6 of them were too immature. Does anyone have any tips on how to get the follies all growing at the same time??!
Last time the second 'batch' appreared after a relaxing spa day - so I have booked myself in for one this weekend, then another next!

Pepper - good luck with all those follies!

elcf


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

elcfoxy-Do you know what you can/can't do at a spa whilst undergoing stims? Curious as we have a few round here


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

yes, I asked the doctor and was told that you should 'treat your body as if you were pregnant' and he didn't see any reason not to spa. (Dr. Trew seems to be quite laid back about most things!) 
Then when I checked with the spa people, they say that they would rather not do massages around your abdomen area in the first trimester.. so I opted for a facial and neck & shoulder massage.  I thought about aromatherapy, but decided to avoid that too as i went a few days before EC.  In EC they tell you not to wear any perfume, nail polish etc. I don't know for sure, but I am guessing that the eggs are so small they don't want any other 'big' molecules around to possibly stick to them (or something!) and as anything that smells is a big molecule (so your nose can find it) I decided to avoid anything smelly. That is perhaps me being a bit paranoid, but hey, I didn't think it was worth the risk. The aim was just to relax, get away from things and lie by the pool with a good book.

elcf


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kate & Pepper,
Thank you for your positive replies.
I'm so glad I found FF and this thread in particular.
Wishing everyone on here the best of luck
Em xx

Elcf,
I was told by Mr. Trew that the 300 gonal f is the highest dosage they do.
I was on the higher dosage of gonal f for my 2nd treatment but we only had 4 eggs and only 2 fertilised, which ended in a BFN.  In my review Mr. Trew told me it wasn't very good and that my body was becoming hostile to the treatment and that my chances of having a live birth was only 10%.   As you can image we were very disappointed and a little shocked - we hadn't expected to hear this.
However we tried again and on my 3rd cycle on the same dosage of gonal f - not having much hope -they collected 7 eggs and 6 fertilised!! We couldn't believe it.  Unfortunately we had another BFN but we still have 4 frosties and are so much more hopeful now.
I was worried too that the higher dosage might make me feel ill but other than headaches, which I had on the lower dosage I was fine.
Best of luck to you.
Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I assume you can't use the Jacuzzi/sauna/steam room then?

Will have to ask them up to what point I can use them as use them every week at my gym


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey gang..as per-I can't stay,as am at work..

Big welcome to Em and ELC...

Vicks..I was told to avoid the spa/sauna/steam room after DR...they didn't want my body temp heating up the potential eggs!!!
It's the BIGGEST thing I miss...I used to lurrveee the steam room.
Good luck for your cycle and co od appts girls!!!

Mwa..how is everyone else this week?At least the sun is shining!!!xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry just deleted my last post as re-posted on thread about people not responding to stimming. K xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

This is going to be a very "me" post, so I apologise in advance.  I am officially hormonal psycho b***h from hell today.  I've been in tears twice, and have now upset an offender and made him storm out of what had been a perfectly productive interview.  Amd now I want to send him to prison for irritating me.  Unreasonable?

Grrrrr.

Everyone stay clear of me.

Woke up at 4am suddenly feeling like the baby had gone, had to use some positive self-talk for ages, asking myself why on earth I thought that, what had happened (nothing, is the answer) and how I would even know if it had.  Poked boobs, they didn't hurt or anything.  This morning they did, and here come the hormones, so must be OK!!

I'm going to go and lock myself in a box for the next 6 days until my scan.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh dear! I think it's ok to feel like that. The 2ww was bad enough, so I can't imagine the further two weeks for your scan. Sending you tonnes of    


You are nearly there - hang in there xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hazel that sounds horrid   sorry you have had such a rubish day    

I'm not surprised that you are feeling so emotional though - as Kate said I can only imagine what the wait for the first scan must be like. Hope you can be spoilt by Dan tonight and start to feel a bit better, thinking of you  

Hope everyone else is good today....

May - how are you feeling now?? Hope you have recovered from your tummy pain. Only 8 more sleeps I think till your OTD!!!!     all going well 

How did the co-ordination appointment go Vicky?

Welcome Elcf - hope first day of stims went ok...... and for you too Lilac  

I have been very very lazy today - only really got out of bed to get to an acupuncture appointment! Now back and on the sofa and being lazy again!! 

Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel  

Pepperoni-yay for lazy days

mackster-thanks for the info

As for me, co ordination appt went well, except the 1hr 15 min wait in the pharmacy! Got the drugs, and my lovely little purple bag, and we start next cycle. AF is due a week tomorrow so depending on if I get full flow before or after lunchtime that day, d/r should start 1st or 2nd april, so yay!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Great news Vicky   you will be starting before you know it. Did try to warn you about the pharmacy queue    

Px


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL you did. Think the next couple of months are going to fly by. By the time I get back from my 3 night break to magaluf it will only be just over a week still start injections, then its all go from there


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Bit of sunshine before you start will be great to keep you relaxed and calm, sounds great


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one, I read an article in either the Daily Mail for the Express yesterday (can't remember which - yesterday was a long time ago!!  ) with regards to Asda selling IVF drugs.

It seems that in the near future you will be able to collect your prescription from the Asda pharmacy who will make no profit at all and therefore sell them at their cost - a saving of over £800 compared to Boots etc.

Just thought you ladies funding private cycles might want to know that.

Love to all
NF
xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
hope everyone is well?
Vicky well done on co-ordination appoint your not far behind me now, I start D/R 21st March and yesterday my doc said if I book a nurse appointment at my surgery they will do an injection with me as Im getting a bit worried about injecting myself.  DH said I will have cured myself of needle phiobia after all this!!

Can someone PM me the Zeta West approved acupunturist in Rickmansworth and when do you start before EC?

Am also thinking of trying to chill out at a spa before EC works crazy at the mo which im sure will not help x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I am going to have a rant so apologies in advance!

I have been trying to get someone to let me know what is going on with my review appointment since Tuesday.  Finally I have been put through to the right person (yesterday) but the nurses dealing with my notes have gone home so I now won't find out anything until Monday.

I have also been told that I may not get a review appointment - he needs to see my notes first!  Has anyone else had this kind of problem?  I don't understand why I wouldn't get a review appointment, how do I know what has gone wrong otherwise and how can I start my next tx?

I think my notes get a bit confused because I don't e-mail them with my test results because I have blood tests done instead because of my previous ectopic.

I am so frustrated right now and have even more waiting to do!!

Anyway, I am going out with my girlies tonight and plan on having a good time.

I hope everyone else has a good weekend.

Em xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Heeellllllooooooo everyone!!!! 

Hope you have all been having a fab friday...... yay its the weekend!!!!!!    

Em - what a nightmare! Not surprised you are frustrated - this is the place to rant though so carry on!!     I would be starting to fume too. Sorry I can't offer too much advice as not been in the same situation but I think I would just keep calling and e-mailing people everyday until you get some answers. Have a lovely eve with your girlie mates  

EG - great that your GP will help out with the injections. You will be a pro before you know it  

NF - I read the exact same story - was front page in the metro!! 

Well I had my 3rd scan this morning - saw the fabulous Anna Carby so already felt lucky before I got anywhere near the scanner   All great news.... my follie growing plan has been working well   I now have 12 follies over 10mm, ranging from 11.4-16.2. Have to go back sunday for scan then EC hopefully on tuesday - woo hoo   
Soooo pleased that things seem to be going well and now starting to get excited about creating some lovely embies xx

 to all
Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay thats fab pepperoni


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats Pepper, that sounds really positive. x

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Which of you have gone for Hammersmiths accupuncture package? 

If I don't get the job I interviewed for this week (significantly lower salary) I am considering having it done as think it will help me relax


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Way to go pepper!! Wishing u good luck with Sunday scan.

Vicky I used HH acupuncture and found it to convinient especially before and after ET. Always ask for Daniel if he is on duty, he knows what he is doing.

EM, I had the same proble after my first cycle, they sent me a letter to say I can start my next tx as soon as possible with out a Review but because it was my first cycle and we had lots of questions we insisted. I can't really say if the review was beneficial because we were still told tostay on the same protocol without tests to find out why the first one didn't work. Having said all that you need to discuss with your DH and make a decision that is good for you. Personaly? I will request for one.

AFM, I am going out of my mind looking for signs and symptoms so far nothing. Not feeling very positive about this cycle, I am still praying it works but feeling so so.
May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks May, am keeping everything crossed for you xx

Was considering doing a centre parks break whilst going through treatment but think if I did it would be most beneficial during stimming but would be too worried booking it for then in case I had to come in for a scan one of those days , anyone else can reccomend a good spa? Most spas just have pool/jacuzzi/sauna/steamroom and will only be able to use 1 of of those 4, so don't see the point

Am getting a bit obsessed with finding something to help me relax lol


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope everyones having a good weekend.

I am in an odd mood think parly due to cold, and partly due to PMT. Going to have a major clear our today and tidy up

Sorry I forgot to ask everyone about dates for a meet up over the last few weeks, so will put some out there

At the moment I am considering any of the following, let me know what date would be best for you, we can meet up somewhere like covent garden, there is a restaurant there i have been to with some other internet buddies previously

Sat 27th march
sunday 28th march
Sat 10th april
sat 17th april
sat 24th april
sun 25th april


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

HI all

Well haven't I missed a busy week.  Sorry for the lack of personals but after a fantastic holiday started yesterday with a cold and have been feeling really rough.  Major problem is I've had a headache since yesterday and my chest really hurts but know apart from paracetamol there is nothing I can take.

Vicky - If you fancy a relaxing treat I know a wonderful lady in Nash Mills that gave me a fantastic massage when I was down regging.  Haven't got her details to hand but when I go in my office tomorrow I will post her details.  I felt so relaxed when I came out and have been planning to go back and see her again. With regard to the meet up the only date I can't do is the 17th.

Gilly - So sorry that the TX didn't work hope things work out for you in the long term.

Pushoz


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,  well I had my review appointment which was good and productive, got to go for a scan to check if a couple of fibroids have grown at all, and have been booked for the next cycle, interesting to find out that i could bank any embryos for future so useful there how has everyone elses weekend been? I cannot wait until the better weather starts.

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi LMS,

Glad you had a productive review app. Please may I ask how long you have to wait till your next cycle and if you are private or nhs? Will you start asap after your scan if the fibroids are ok? 

Thanks xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Push- welcome back! Glad you had a fab holiday. Sorry to hear about the cold, pls keep warm and drink plenty of fluid.

Little mrs sunshine, way to go hun' gld review apt went well. Your plan for next tx sounds ok, it always better to check for any prob before starting a new cycle  

Love and hug to all

afm, 9dpt nothing to report. Still holding out for otd.

May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May-GL for OTD

Kate-Hope you are well

LMS-Glad you had a good review appt x

Pushoz-Thanks for letting me know re date, sorry to hear you have a cold, me too

Anyone else got an idea re dates they can/can't do?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

HI all,

hope everyone is ok?  

Afm, 4 more long sleep to otd

may


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ooooh May..4 more sleeps-babes that will go SO quickly!!!  
How you feeling,lovely?At least the sun is hining..makes life a bit more bearable,eh?Will it be Thurs  or Fri you test?

Hey PushOz..great to see you here again buddy!!How are you doing?

All good here-I'm like May..just counting the days till my 21 week scan...can't wait to see my bubba's again!Worried because I can't feel them move..gahhhh!!

LMS..Great you had a good review appt! 

Vicks..I will get my diary out and check out dates..I would LOVE to see you all!! 

Best get back to work..booooo

Hope you all have an awesome week!

I have my twin evening on Thurs night at HH..does anyone know of anyone going?

x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey mack, had just pmd you before seeing your reply. otd is Friday but will like to test on Thursday Dh has said no to Thursday so we will wait and see if i am able to convince him.

Not long now before you scan.
May


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Sorry I have been a bit quiet over the weekend – have been trying to keep up to date on posts but not had a chance to write. DH and I went out for a lovely lunch on Saturday to where we had our wedding reception  then yesterday we went for our scan.  

So pleased as all looking good and all follies a great size   so last night I took my super special follie maturing jab and I’m all booked in for EC tomorrow morning!!!!   Excited and looking forward to making some embies!!!  

Ooooo May...... 4 more sleeps......  unless DH gives in!!!! Keeping my mind occupied thinking about how you are doing!!! Everything crossed for you      

LMS – glad you are feeling positive after your review, just hope things go well for this next cycle for you  

Mackster – when is your next scan date Looking forward to hearing how it goes and still very excited to find out your flavours!!!  

Hazel – how are you doing?? Big scan day for you on Wednesday. Look forward to hearing how it goes  

Pushoz – glad you had a great holiday but sorry to hear you haven’t been feeling so well since. Hope you can get lots of rest and be on the mend soon  

Vicky – well done on trying to sort out a date for meeting up..... lots of us to organise!!! I can do 10th 24th or 25th April. Look forward to it  

Hello and hugs to everyone else  
Pepper xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ye pepper, glad scan and trigger all went well. Wishing you goodluck for EC tomorrow.   you get nice juicy eggs tomorrow.

May


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Pepper    Very excited for you.

xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you both   

Heading off to acupuncture in a bit to give my eggs last boost!! 

Pxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Have already text you but don't want to look on here like you were interested in mine and now I'm all pregnant I can't be bothered with anyone else, so good luck tomorrow, let us know how many you get.  It's such a shame (for me!) that it wasn't on Wednesday so we could have a coffee!!

xxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Doh!!!   

Just seen your text - brain not coping with laptop and phone!! Too frazzeled and unable to multi-task!! Must be sending all useful brain power to eggs to help them grow  

Gutted to miss you wednesday   hope you can make the big hammersmith FF meet up   (otherwise is cornwall on or off now)

Pxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the dates ladies-Kate/Hazel/May, what about you ladies? And everyone else of course?

Pepperoni-Glad your follie scan went well yesterday, GL for EC tomorrow x

Hazel-Hope pg is being kind to you x

May-GL for OTD

Mackster-Whens your next scan hun x

AFM-Nothing much to report here, didn't get the job I interviewed for last week. Just waiting on a/f fri/sat, zzzz lol


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Vicks..ill look up dates tonight..promise!!Need to find my diary ..am really up for meet up though!
I have scan next Tues..  ...not soon enough!! Wish they would move around in trhere,so I know they still there!!

Pepper...GOOD LUCK for tomorrow buddy..hope acu worked a treat!!

How you feeling Hazel?

See you all in the flesh soon..x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow pepper xx  

Have finally heard from HH and I will be getting a review appt through for my FERC.  I'm having an emotional day today - AF is due anyway so that doesn't help and two work colleagues came in today to say hi, one has just had a baby and found out today the other one is pg.  I'm really pleased for her but it seems so unfair esp as she only got married in October!  I know you ladies will understand how I feel if I told anyone else I'd sound neurotic lol.

Hi to pushoz, I must have joined FF when you were on hols!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepper - good luck for tomorrow  

Emizola - 

Scooter


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster try not to stress about not feelign the twins moving I couldn't and had read I should feel them earlier because there's twice as many limbs.  ANyway when I had my scan today the sonographer told me that the placenters (??) are both at the front so obviously when they are kicking and punching out they are hitting the placenter and not me.  SHe did say not to complain because in a couple of months they will make up for it.

Pepper Good luck for tomorrow

Emziola Welcome to the site hope you find things useful

AFM Scan was difficult today as the twins wouldn't behave.  Poor twin 1 was kicked in the face a couple of times by twin 2.  The poor sonographer had a really tough time becuase they wouldn't go in the right position.  The end result was that she managed to get all the right pictures and everything is ok!!!!

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pepper - Hope you get some nice juicy eggs tomorrow!    

Emz - Been there many times hun      Even now i get funny when people announce there pgs!  

Push - Glad scan went well. My placenta is at the back, I think today he/she had a party and invited some friends around!   he/she has had no sleep today at all   I think me and DH are in for a tough ride when it finally apears as s/he is hyper


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance PushOz!!Will you be going to the twinnie evening at HH on March 11th?Think I may hv already asked you?  
Did you catch a sneaky peek at their sex today?How many weeks gone are you now?
I didn't realise one twin could touch the other through the placenta?Am I being a total thicko?  

G'day Mini..nice to see you here..    re your hyper bundle...it's a wonder you're not bruised!!

Hello to everyone else..xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies  , I knew you would understand.  I'll probably feel better after a good night's sleep.

Sooooo glad I found FF xxx


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello ladies
Hope you don't mind me popping on here to ask a question.
Am due to start my 2nd treatment at hammersmith (3rd in total) in april and have opted for the short protocol due to not a great response and zero fertilisation last time. I got my letter through today with a date for co ordination appt but had to ring up and change it as DH wasn't able to attend.
The letter states that i have to attend a *group* co ordination meeting, however, the lady i spoke to today to rearrange said that with the short protocol i only have a one to one with a nurse, no group meeting. Has anyone done the short protocol recently and is this correct?! 
I am dreading turning up to appointment only to find that i have been rebooked for the wrong thing!!
Jane x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Hammersmith Girls,

Wanted to pop in and say, Hi   and introduce myself.  Again.  I actually started the first Hammersmith thread four and a half years ago.  Wonder if there are any "Old Timers" still here.  

I have a private appt tomorrow with Mr Lavery to discuss doing a FET.  I'm quite nervous thinking about starting TX again.  I'm also going to pop into the clinic tomorrow to say Hi to some of the staff.  

Can I ask a question?  Has anybody here had a natural FET?  Because of my age I don't want to down reg to do a medicated FET.  My son is the result of a natural FET at one of my old clinics.  

Hope everybody having TX, in the 2ww is keeping strong and keeping it together.  And all the best to the lucky girls with BFPs and PG.  And for those of you waiting for a review after a BFN a bit   I've been there quite a few times.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Jane - I did the short protocol x 3   and yes the nurse is right, you will have a 1-1 session as you have already had tx at HH and know how to do the injections etc 

Its such an easy protocol, it only takes 2 weeks of injections then EC and ET.   It will fly by!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Dates for meeting up, at the moment can do any of them apart from 17th April, but if we get kids parties booked in that really has to come first, otherwise all the animals will have to starve because they won't have earned any money to buy food for them, and I'm sure none of you want poor little hungry animals on your consciences!!!

Good luck again for tomorrow Pepper.  Hope your acu was lovely and relaxing and getting them all ripe and ready.  What time do you have to be there?

Mackster, I'm OK thanks, no real symptoms apart from maybe a little bit hormonal (shouted at Dan this morning because he wasn't braking early enough for my liking and I was scared I was going to shoot forwards and tighten the seatbelt on my tummy!!), and really tired.  Felt a bit sick the other day but I think I just needed to eat something.  Oh, and boobs hurt!!  Pregnancy tests - 7 and counting!!!  Might squeeze another one in on Wednesday before the scan, just to make sure!!  It's so lovely that you get to meet up with all the other twin mummies!!

Love and babydust to all.

xxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats ok Hazel, animals have to come first (we have 8 pets) 

How much water is it you are supposed to be drinking for IVF, I have read 2 liters and I have read 3 liters.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

2 litres but i only managed 1.5!  (on a good day!)


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well 2 liters is 4.5 pts roughly and 3 is 6.5, so maybe I should go for 5 pints a day.

I reckon I can easily do 3 pints a day at work


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish we only had 8 animals Vickym!!  We've got 48!!!  Admittedly some of them are pretty small, but even so!!  When the baby arrives it's just going have to muddle in and wait it's turn!!!

I really struggled with the water, I just couldn't face it all the time.  I tried to keep a glass on my desk all the time, but I didn't manage to drink 2 litres a day at all.  Once, I didn't even manage 500ml!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all!

Hope everyone is well. Sorry i haven't been on much - have been reading from my phone but am usually exhausted by the time i get home to write anything!

Just wanted to pop on and wish Pepper good luck for tomorrow!     you get loads of lovely eggs.

May - good luck also for test date    

Vicky - hope AF makes an appearance soon so the countdown can begin! I would love to come to a meet up (if newbies are allowed!) and can do the last two April dates. I'm struggling with my water intake though i used to be so good usually before this cycle  

Hope everyone else is well

AFM - started stimming on Thursday, so had Day 5 blood test today and didn't hear back from them so no change for me. Was anyone else there this morning? Seemed quite busy.

Goodnight xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac-I'm pretty much a newbie anyway. Glad the stiming is going ok. Is your scan on fri?

Hazel-Yea I knew you had a lot, but at least they work for their keep, mine are free loaders lol


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Most of them work, some of them freeload!!  It balances itself out in the end.  Wouldn't be without any of them though.  We'd even miss the bugs!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Would love to meet up and I will work around you all - it would be nice to put some faces to names.  If I can make it I will, if I can't my loss!  (I am trying to get a week away in April sorted so can't commit to anything at the mo and we have my step-daugher every other weekend so weekends can be a bit hectic).

Hazel - 48 animals, sounds crazy  !, what do you have?

Positive thoughts to you all   

Em xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all  

A lot to catch up on....

Pepper - hope EC went well, I think that was this morning? Can't wait to hear your news and hope you get more great news in the morning.  

Vicky - sorry re interview, but not long till your hols! Sorry I cannot make any of those dates, I am quite booked up as we are making the most of being able to drink again!! x

Pushoz - hope you are feeling better and how great to see those twinnies on the scan!

LMS - hi! x

May - How are you holding up, are you going to test early do you think?  

Mackster - not long now till 21 wk scan x

Hazelw - is it your 6wk scan today? GL  

Em - I feel your pain. My S-I-L tried for hr 2nd child the same time as our ivf cycle, she got pregnant that month and then had her 6 wk scan when I would have had mine. She is super fertile and it makes me so sad that I find it very hard to share her excitement as she is due about the same time as when I would have been if our ivf had not been cancelled. Each of her milestones fills me with sadness - I know it's completely awful and irrational but I can't help it. 

Scooter - hi x

Might Mini - that SP sounds good, thanks!

Jane - hi and welcome and GL with your SP - hope it all works out this time 

AlmaMay - thanks for starting this amazing thread and GL with your treatment 

Lilac - glad day 5 bloods are fine, hope you are ok

AFM ....am having a really hard day today and wish I could fast forward to the 30th to see what our next steps are. I had this terrible dream that they said we can't have a 2nd go due to poor response (random!). It's actually what they said at our initial consult, but I then asked again after our failed cycle and the nurse asked the funding officer who sid it was ok - so it must be ok, mustn't it!? Eugh sorry. Had a cry at work today, goodness knows what that was all about! 

Kate xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

It's tomorrow Kate.  I keep thinking they'll tell me I'm not pregnant after all!!  

Emziola - we have all sorts, snakes, lizards, spiders, millipedes, cockroaches, ferrets, skunks, hedgehogs, owls, dogs (only 2 of them!!), loads of other stuff.  I was pretty shocked myself at the grand total when I counted them all up last night!!  We're both ex zookeepers, so we're really into our animals.

Pepper - how many eggs did they get??

xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Soz Hazel and GL again!   I can well imagine how you must be questioning everything, in your shoes I would be the same. But, stay positive and I look forward to reading your good news tomorrow. 
  
xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Just a quick pop in...... lying on the sofa feeling very pleased as they got 10 eggs this morning!!! 
         

Wasn't so pleased that the sedation had absolutly no effect on me at all - but got to have a lovely chat with the anaesthetist about marathons we had both run!!!

Just hoping and praying now that DH's swimmers do well tonight    
          

Lots of love to you all - will catch up tomorrow
Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-yay for getting 10 eggs, lots of fertilisation vibes heading your way xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely gang!

I'm so sorry that I've been rubbish about posting recently - the Storm-sprout is completely exhausting me and I only seem to have just enough energy to walk the dogs and feed DH (and me! luckily MS quite mild so I'm still eating like a horse!).  And I've spent quite a lot of the last two weeks looking after my mum after her operation - I'm amazed I managed it (though she did sometimes get a bit annoyed with me and had to point out that she was the patient, not me!).

Anyhow - even though I'm pretty much a zombie I just wanted to pop on and say:

YAY Pepperoni - so glad that you've got ten beautiful eggs - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Hope that they are having a lovely party tonight...  Good luck for tomorrow and the rest of the week...  

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Hazel - I know you've been worrying about whether embie is still in there - I was exactly the same.  Very early pregnancy is a very strange time.  I actually started panicking AFTER our first scan - couldn't believe that something so tiny could survive!  I've only really stopped panicking in the last couple of weeks (I'm 9 weeks 2 days pg today - know I should have a ticker but I tried to get one and didn't paste the code right and then it was just all too exhausting   ).  But my symptoms are pretty strong and steady now (like being knackered!), so I've mostly stopped worrying (though apparently you can sometimes - though rarely - get a missed miscarriage even when you do have symptoms  ) - But anyhow, I've decided that being a mother requires a lot of mental toughness so I might as well start developing mine now!

 for Friday May - I think you're doing the right thing by holding out - my BFP was really really faint, and I'm sure if I'd done it the day before nothing would have shown up.  Fingers and toes crossed for you and DH.

Vicky - thanks so much for sorting out dates - I can do the March dates, and probably 10th April - after that I'm off for my birthday trip to beautiful sunny California!  Lucky lucky me.

Kate - I'm sorry you're having a rough time.  I can imagine that the waiting is awful.  Hope you can find something to distract yourself and drive those naughty dreams away!  

Hello Jane, AlmaMay and Emziola - good luck with the tx!  And AlmaMay - thank you for starting this wonderful thread - it's my favorite one on the whole of FF - I'm sure that must partly be thanks to you!  

Lots and lots of love and   to you all

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats Pepper, that is fantastic!! GL for tomorrow - post as soon as you hear!  

Hi BR - so nice to hear you back here, glad you are doing well, if exhausted! 

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-Nice to see you. Glad M/s isn't too bad xx

Getting a/f cramping a bit today, so should see the old witch friday I hope


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoohoooo Pepper....    ...let us know how many embies you get tomorrow!! You deserve a lovely relaxing night!!!

May..I've PM'd you!!

Hiya Kate..Blanche R,Vicks (fingers crossed for FRI),emi and rest of the gang-this stoopid computer playing up-so can't read earlier posts whilst I type.

Hazel..good luck tomrw hon..yah that feeling of "Are they still in there" never goes awsay..I am almost 20 weeks and still freaking out between scans!!

Have a lovely eve all xx


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 
Haven't been about much lately but have been popping in for your news.

BlancheRabbit, Good to see all is going well for you and that Storm is keeping you on your toes  

Pepper, Woohoo 10 eggs.... fantastic!! Hope you get a lovely call tomorrow saying excellent fertilisation     

Hazel, Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you see a lovely strong heartbeat     

Vicky, Hope af comes soon  

Hope everyone else is doing well  

Afm, I had my 3rd scan today(8wks 4) and found 1 twin with no heartbeat.  The other beanie is doing really well so although we're sad for 1 beanie we're very happy and grateful that the other seems to be great.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Gldon - I'm so sorry, you must be heartbroken     Sending lots of positive vibes to your little beanie  

Hazel - good luck for tomorrow 

Pepper - 10 eggs - brilliant!  

Alma may - so nice to see you on here again    I'm so thrilled your dream finally came true after such a long journey.  I've only done medicated FET so can't help I'm afraid.  Your son must be a very good baby for you to consider another one so soon!!!!!!

Scooter


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks mighty mini for reply - really looking forward to no DRing this time!

Kate, when i went for my follow up appt after only getting 3 eggs and no fertilisation i was told that i had to have FSH redone and antral follicle count and it would depend on these as to if i would be able to continue with NHS treatment. Was really pleased that my follicle count had improved, but unfortunately FSH had got worse! I think they just take everything in to consideration. One thing that is worth knowing that i wasn't told at the appt is that you have to wait 6 months now between treatments. Karen Nobbs who works in funding told me when i rang to chase things up. However, for me i feel that my body needs this time to recover and it has flown by!

Hi to everyone else!

Jane x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Jane - If your consultant feels you need to do tx ASAP then you could bi-pass the 6 months wait and go for 3 months. Mr T told me i had to do tx asap due to my egg quality, we hurried up the funding and hey presto! 
A con will push things through quick but obviously you would need a private consultation with them.


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for that, that's good to know for future reference!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Gldon I am very sorry to read your news  , keeping everything crossed for your little beanie.  

Thanks for info Jane, so all NHS now have to wait 6 months before next cycle? Gosh was not expecting that. At my consult in late October the lady said we should have ivf ASAP due to my FSH levels. All I can do is wait for 30th and find out then. I was expecting them to perhaps re test my FSH though. Am hoping that will be ok   Best try to be more patient! 

K x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Well done pepper - you must be very pleased.  Fingers crossed for lots of embies xx  

Hazel - good luck for today  

Kate - thanks for the reassurance, I'm not going mad then!  Not long now xx

Hi to all you lovely ladies I haven't had the chance to talk to yet xx

Hope you are all doing well and keeping positive   

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya Em and gang..

Gldon..so sorry to hear abt your beanie..    vibes for number two..xx

Good luck today Hazel...

May..walk away from the pee stick..   ..I know you wanna!!

AFM..i finally felt some movement yesterday..at least I think I did...yippee!!Off to office now..boooo!!

Kate good luck for 30th..that'll soon come around xx

Ho to Jane,Scooter,Mini,Ceri,Vicks and gang xx


----------



## Emmab78 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Just fnished a an ICSI cycle of FET which has failed  does anyone know the time scales at Hammersmith between cycles, I tested on the 27th feb and was just wondering when it would be likely that we start up again from scratch...

Thanks
Emma


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle.  

My timeline - 
OTD (neg) 13th Feb 
Letter confirming review - 1st March I think
Review app - 30th March   Can't wait!

Just heard from Jane that waiting time is presently 6 months for NHS. I will let you know on the 30th what they say to me. Apprently they do rush some people thru but suppose depends on your situation. 

Kate xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Emmab78 welcome to the thread, sorry for your Bfn  ^hug me^ as for the timing hope this will help as i am also NHs. first cycle BFN on the 8/10/09 letter to start another cycle without review end of Oct 09, insisted on having a review, had one middle of Nov. co ord app DEC 09. 2nd cycle began Jan/Feb 2010. I don't know if they now have waiting time

Kate Review will be hear in no time  ^hug me^

Mackster, glad you can now feel those butterfly flutters soon they will turn to a proper kick. yes i really wanted to today but dh has got other ideas.

pepper -hope the phone call brought good news and you have lots of embies  

Hazel - good luck for today  

Gldon  ^hug me^ ^hug me^

Thanks for wishing me luck for otd. i am officially   woke up this morning with this big urge to just test and find out but no pee sticks (we had some at home plus bought some yesterday from boots: 1 twin pack of clear blue digi and 1 twin pack or early response) called dh thinking we left them in boots. i could hear the laughter in his voice when he was saying Oh honey, sorry they are in my lap top bag in the office, i knew you will be tempted today so i took them with me   so i went to the loo to throw away my precious early morning urine that I have been holding then cried a bit. will kill him when he gets back. so may test tomorrow if i get my pee sticks back

may


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks May. Naughty DH!! I suppose he is saving you from yourself but I also wld be cross! xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May-   to your DH , although part of me wants to say bless him, I gave some tests to my hubby that I had bought about sep last yr, and asked him to hide them, he still hasn't cottoned on that they have been gradually reducing month on month lol, at least yours is on the ball

Kate-Hope you don't have to wait 6 months, roll on 30th march for you xx

mackster-yay for feeling movement, soon they will be kicking you about good and propper lol

Gldon-  

Emma-   

Emizola  

AFM-Nothing to report really. Just waiting on a/f, a couple of days yet


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Helllllooooooo everyone!! 

Gldon – so sad to hear your news about 1 of your beans.   Glad that the other is doing well and hope they keep growing  

Hazel – excited to hear about your day......  

May – what a sneaky DH!!!   Must be so hard to keep being good for Friday but keeping everything crossed for you  

Kate – 30th March is DH’s birthday   so I feel it will be a really good day and bring some positive news for you  

Emma – sorry to hear about your failed cycle,   hope you hear about review appointment soon 

Mackster – hope those twins keep on kicking!!!   

Heh BR   – good to hear an update from wonderful storm-sprout! Hope you start to get a bit more energy back soon and hope all things keep going well

Lilac – glad all ok with day 5 bloods. Hope you get more good news on Friday on your first scan, its exciting to finally see how many follies you have been growing  

Almamay – a wonderful thread.... thank you!!!  

So anyway...... our big news today was that from the 10 eggs collected 7 were mature enough for ICSI and this morning 4 had fertilised.
   
Sooooooo happy to know we have 4 embies and we have spent the whole day sending them lots of positive vibes  . Will be waiting for another call tomorrow morning to see how they all do overnight and to find out if they want to transfer back tomorrow or if they are going to wait till they reach blast on Sunday. So more praying overnight that they continue to do well  – the ongoing waiting game! I already just feel totally protective of the embies – still just can’t quite believe we have managed to get this far.

Hi Em, Jane, MightyM, scooter, Vicky, LMS, Pushoz...... and everyone else!!
Pepper xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pepper - Here is a   for all your little embies


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all
just a quick one re waiting times. Was told over phone by funding office a couple of weeks ago that the 6 months between treatments was a new thing my PCT had brought in, not Hammersmith (i am under east of england) so infact just realised it isn't going to be relevant to all on here which may be good news! Also as mighty mini said, hopefully the consultant would be able to fast track things if he felt the wait would have an adverse effect on treatment.
I was due for EC in nov (although it didn't happen) had a follow up appt middle dec, bloods and AFC in jan, follow up to discuss these middle feb and was referred again for treatment. Coordination was due next week (but have changed it to start april) and treatment is to be april with EC in may - so as you can see the 6 months for me had a lot going on and seemed to pass quite quickly! 

Brilliant news and your 4 embies pepper!!!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yippeee Pepper!!!    

 to your Fab Four.

I know that Blast is ideal - but don't worry if they want to pop them back in sooner - the 2-cells Storm proves that Day 2 transfers can also get splendid results!

May - sounds like you've got a wise but tough husband!  My DH was awake all night the night before testing, and every time I got up he asked me suspiciously (though still half asleep) what I was up to!    I wasn't up to anything - would have been far to frightened to test without him.

Hazel darling - how did you get on today??  I'm   that your embie is safe and sound.

Love and     to you all

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay Pepper, I'm so pleased for you!  Don't forget, our's was a 2 day one!

Gldon, I'm so so sorry to read your news, sending     for the other beanie.

AFM, had scan today, saw heartbeat briefly and all looks good.  I'm starting to feel more positive about it now and more excited.  Plus, Dan spotted Ms Carby and was quite keen on the shoes and fishnets!  Men!!  Went a bought a frame for the scan pics as well, even though you can't really see much!!

Roll on 12 weeks so I can see Mabel again.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done Pepper, Four is wonderful number all things considering. I personally will be too scared to take them to blast. Sending.
your embies positive dividing vibes    

may


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hazel  well done babes. glad everything went well with scan

May


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah for mabel Hazel   

so glad to hear that the scan all went well (hope you sent some positive vibes to the fab four while you were there!  )

Totally agree with you May - really scared about the thought of going to blast, especially with such fab stories as yours Hazel and BR, think I will be quite relieved if they say to go back tomorrow! It will feel like they are safe then - strange I know!!!

Px


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just racing through..need to go to an impromptu hens night..gahhh-last thing i need!!

Whoohoooooo for Pepper and her fab four!!! Fingers crossed for news tomorrow      

Yay for hearing the heartbeats Hazel..I too popped mine into a frame...then replaced em at the 9 week scan..ha!!Such special mementos!!

May...walk away from teh hidden stash of pee sticks..mine was also VERY faint on my testing day-although I had peed at 4am..so had to scull litres of water to get more pee for 5am test (I was being goaded by another ff tester)  
Only one and a half sleeps left!!Lemme know if you need a friendly face on Fri (if DH is away and u tested).Ill be at St Marys xxx

Hiya BR..AND COX
Love to all


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Whoo-hoo Hazel!!  So pleased you saw Mabel's heartbeat - and the Carby fishnets!!     

As you say - roll on the 12 week scan - I've got mine the Thursday before Easter Friday.  Which I think is auspicious, given that Easter was originally all about fertility (Eostre being the goddess of spring, babymaking etc.).  

Booking in appointment with the midwife next week too - hoping she'll be able to tell my why I'm quite so weak and dizzy, think I might be anaemic but loathe to take an iron suppliment as my Zita West uber-pregnancy pills already have iron in them....

BR XXX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay! Congrats Pepper  

Great news re scan Hazel hun.

Thanks Jane for note re waiting time. xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

BR - DOn't worry about needing to take Iron tablets. With the twins I've got to take my pregnacare, folic acid and iron tablets so take about doubling up on everything.


May - I agree with Mackster step away form the peesticks if you test too early you could be unnecessarily disappointed.

Gldon - Sorry to hear about your little one but as you say the other one sounds like it's doing really well.

Mackster - Glad you've felt something.  I must admit if what I'm feeling is kicking it's certainly not what I imagined.

Vicky - Before I forget the lady I know in Nash Mills has a website hc4l.co.uk (not endorsed by FF) so if you fancy a pamper have a nosey at her website.

To everyone I hope things are going well

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pushoz-thanks hun xx

Pepper-yay for having 4 xx

BR-Not long till your 12 week scan then xx

Makcster  

TMI... Got brown CM when I wipe as of tonight, so a/f may turn up a day early, we will see...


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Brilliant news pepper you must be thrilled.

Hazel, really pleased for you - i know i would feel exactly the same if i was in your shoes xx

Vicky - hope you can start D/Ring tomorrow xx

Hi Emmab, so sorry to hear about your last cycle   i'm new to FF too and have been really uplifted by the other ladies positive thoughts - i hope you will be too  

Hello to everyone else!

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-wont be d/r tomorrow, am d/r from day 21 of next cycle


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Pepper - wow well done on the eggs collection and the embies - fantastic news. Good luck for the call tomorrow and ET. Hope your not too sore after EC. Can't believe the sedation didn't work on you! Was it painful?

Hazel - glad all was well at the scan. Must have been such a relief seeing a heartbeat in the scanning room after all the usual IVF scans for lining, downregging, no of follies etc! Cute you got a frame for the pic!

Mackster - ahh lovely you felt the lil' ones kick - better get used to it eh  

May - sounds like something my DH would do! Can imagine your frustration but i guess better to hold out til OTD (or as close as poss  )       for a 'Pregnant' on that clearblue digi

Gldon - really sorry to hear that one twin didn't make it. Must be hard feeling sad about one twin and happy about the other   Keep strong

Vicky - yay for what is hopefully the start of AF. The next few weeks will fly by and before you know it you'll be on the IVF roller-coaster! And yes my day 9 scan is on friday.

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well

Had such a madly busy day at work today and had to keep going to the loo to pee even though i don't think i drank much more than a litre today. Am feeling quite bloated and tired and been getting a few twinges/odd cramps in the abdo area. Am getting super efficient with the morning jabs though!

Off to bed with my hot water bottle so goodnight xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi girls,

Funny story: I have been struggling a bit with my hormones on this cycle, and am trying to be careful in managing any emotional swings at work.  I am sure all you girls know that it is kind of strange knowing that you are not ‘normal’ so to speak. Yesterday I was at a team away day, and they had invited Liz Johnson, the Paralympics gold medallist to speak on motivation. Her story was so moving, (cerebral palsy, training problems, her gran died, health issues, then her mum died.. then she won the gold!) and with my hormones all over the place, that I started to cry and had to rush out of the room and hide in the toilets...! I stayed there for about 10 mins, pulled myself together, then went out to meet the others at coffee. I joined a group of 3 guys who were discussing the talk, and discovered that all 3 grown men (Not on ivf drugs) also cried!! So you never know – maybe I am still normal after all!

I have to say, Liz was great though – I wish us all the determination and resilience she has.

Pepper – I hope your embies are doing well, and thinking of you today. Does anyone have any tips on relaxing with a full bladder?? And yes, I also can’t believe your (non)sedation story! Did it hurt??
Lilac – I have a day 9 scan on Friday morning too. Fingers crossed for us both!

elcf


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry Vicky, i didn't realise how complex DR was, I thought you started on day 1 and injected for 21 days!   I do the antangonist protocol so start on day 2 of AF. xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Emizola-No probs, its a big old game x

elcfoxy-Sounds like most people were moved by it, but can understand feeling like you are over emotional

Well a/f arrived propperly overnight so rang clinic today and I start d/r on 31st march and have my supressed scan 15th april


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all!

question for mighty mini (or anyone else who has been on short protocol!) Do you know what the maximum dose of gonal-f is on this protocol and do they increased/decrease it depending on your response like they do on the long protocol? i am starting on 300 i think.

Vicky - it's great when things finally get going and you start booking scans isn't it! i think i will start stimming around that time as well, but mine all depends on when AF arrives as i miss out the down regulating.

Jane x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

For NHS patients the max is 300. (it might be even less)  I say for NHS cos anything over and they won't fund but my con said he would push it through. which he did! Yes they monitor you like the LP and increase and decrease it.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoop! Well done Vicky! I bet you are really pleased and glad to see those tickers out already  

Jane, I wish you lots of luck   I am sort of following your updates to see how the SP goes, hope that is ok!  

Hi to everyone else   sending lots of   to you all

AFM I have lost 7 or 8lbs thus far on the diet and am very pleased! I think I need to lose one stone or so in total, but feeling really glad with progress so far - all that celery and walking has paid off  

Kate x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Well done Kate!  I managed to lose 15lb for my 2nd cycle but I have put 8lb back on since my last one!  Food therapy!!   oops - i need to get motivated again - any tips?
Em xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!!  

Vicky - yeah for arrival of AF!!! The countdown to treatment is on!!! How exciting  

Kate - great news on your diet! Go girl!!  

Well the pepperoni's had quite an exciting day today........ we are now officially PUPO!!!!   
   
they called this morning to say we had 2 good embryos and 2 average and to go for ET. So the fabulous four have become the dynamic duo!!! Has been a whirlwind of excitement but a long day! I went for acupuncture before and after and now DH has me on the sofa and not allowed to move!!! Overall I feel so happy (I can't stop smiling!) and super calm and chilled. Fingers crossed it lasts for the 2WW!!!!

Lots of luck lilac and elcf for your scans on friday   The EC wasn't too bad - bit like having a bad smear test!! but I would recommend being asleep!!!!

 to all 
Pepper and the dynamic duo XXXXXXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats on being PUPO pepperoni


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! Pupo!   Congrats Pepper + DH. Rest up and take it easy now.   Come on Dynamic duo, snuggle in xx

Em, I am basically being very dull. Only good snacks (apple, celery, rice cakes in place of choc biscuits/crisps), walking up to 3 miles day to tube and eating low cal brekkie/lunch. Am sort of eating what I like for dinner but stopped takeaways and also not drinking. Gosh I sound dull!! How did you lose 15lbs? That is amazing. GL xx

xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepper - great news!  Enjoy putting your feet up and being looked after   

Kate - you must have great will power - good for you

Vicky - not long to go now!

AlmaMay - how was your review with Mr L?  I'd be interested to hear his views on natural FET

I'm just waiting for the resuts of my latest hydrocortisone day curve and if they are ok then I can go ahead and see Mr T  

Scooter


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Fab news pepper!! - Hope your 2ww goes quickly for you! 

Kate - not dull at all lol, it is obviously working for you too.  I cycled to and from work every day, it's only 10 mins either way but it must have helped and I followed the slimming world diet.  I didn't go to class but I have done it before and it works for me.  I did let myself have a treat on a Sunday - I can't do with out my roast dinner or pudd...unforunately I've got a sweet tooth so found giving up sweet stuff quite hard but swapped for toffee muller light yogurts which are a good sub for me!  I tend to comfort eat when I am down but feel much more positive lately so am trying to get back on track   I find it so much easier when the weather's nicer too - roll on summer!

Alma May, Scooter - I would also be interested to hear what a natural FET involves.

Good luck for tomorrow elcf and lilac.

Hi to all you other lovely ladies!

Em xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pepper Congrats on being PUPO   this is the best part, enjoy all the attention. Welcome to the 2ww.

elcf and lilac good luck for tomorrow

may


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations on being PUPO Pepper!!!!  Hurrah for the dynamic duo - and for your lovely caring DH      
Enjoy the madness of the lovely 2ww  

And GOOD LUCK to the Day 9 scan ladies - so exciting that we've got lots of HH action going on at the moment...    

But most of all GOOD LUCK to May.  I hope you get some sleep tonight sweetheart - and that you have wonderful news to share with us tomorrow        

Nighty night

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just flying by to say ....

May ... Good Luck for tomorrow hun x         

ElcFox & Lilac ... Hope your scans go well tomorow        

Emz & Kate ... Go you on the weight loss!   Do you post on Belly buddies on FF? Let me know if you'd like access on there if not   

BR ... When do you get to see storm again hun?  


N'night everyone


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Fingers and toes crossed for today May xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoping and praying for good news today May
  

Pepper xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ceri - Yes please for access to Belly Buddies.  Did you get my pm? Em x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats to our Pepper on PUPO..       ..STAY POSITIVE AND it will all work out xxx

MAY... HAVE pm'd you xxx

ElcFox and Lilac..good luck for scans today guys xx

I have a cervix scan today-so at least I get to see little heartbeats again..

Good luck to the weight loss gals

Love to everyone else...

xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks mackster   

The dynamic duo are now affectionately called Pootle & Posie – our very own little furballs named after the flumps (if you ever saw that cartoon – we loved it!)   

Lots of luck for your scan today Mack - hope the twins are behaving  

Happy friday to everyone   DH has me with feet up again and not letting me move!! He keeps kissing my belly and I still can't stop smiling!!

May still sending lots of     lovely

Pepper, Pootle and Posie
xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL pepper, I loved the flumps, my sister had a dog called posie - this was only a few years ago too   Enjoy your R&R 

Thinking of you mackster for your scan today - how exciting! xx

Em xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all.

Thank you so much for all of your good wishes - they have made a massive difference on a really stressful period.
We did a HPT late last night and it was positive, did clinic one this morning it was still two lines then decided to do a digi one just to make sure and it came up with pregnant 1-2 weeks, so ladies it looks like we have got a BFp. still crying and smiling at the same time. still cant believe it.
Lots of love and hug to everyone
May


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh may!!!!! I'm so totally totally thrilled for you      
  

enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!!!  I have been checking all morning waiting for news and just so pleased that it is such good news 

Pepper xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

May ...          Congratulations mummy 2 be!!!!!

Emz .... You can fill out this simple form to ask the Admin team for access to Belly Buddies x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!! Congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Woohoooooo!!!!! Yayyyyy!!! Brill news!!! Massive congratulations May   I kept on checking my phone on the way to HH this morning to see if you had updated - sooo pleased for you!

Pepper - congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like you have a lovely DH - good to hear your resting up. Are you taking some time off work or going back to work next week?

Mackster -  good luck for the cervix scan. Bet your looking forward to hearing those lovely heartbeats again!

Emziola and Kate - wow well done on the weight loss!

Vicky - great news that AF started (i think this is the only time us ladies can be happy about her arrival


Elcfoxy - hi cycle buddy! How was you scan? i wonder if we were there at the same time this morning - i smiled at lots of ppl just in case!

AFM - had my day 9 scan this morning and it was done by the lovely Dr Carby. It was the first time i'd met her and she was every bit as wonderful as i'd heard  
My lining is measuring at 8mm, and i have four follies on each ovary measuring between 13-17mm on the right and 12-16mm on the left with 1 at 8mm. There are also a few small ones that i hope will have grown by the next scan on monday. No changes to my gonal-f dose so i'm staying on 112.5 with possible EC on wednesday! 
It was a relief to see that something was happening down there (though i was hoping there'd be more follies) as i've felt quite miserable the last couple of days for some reason and had a good cry (secretly) last night at my mums triggered by my brother moving my bag off the stairs onto the floor and making a comment about it being in the way or something! i felt a bit stupid after about crying but better at the same time    
Anyway off to acupuncture now so i'm sure that will chill me out a bit!

Hope you all have fabulous weekends xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

May - Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news May!  Hurrah for you, DH and HH!!!      

Lilac- those follies sound like a very good size - let's hope that the others catch up for you - plenty of time before Wednesday. Drink lots and lots of milk!  Whey protein powder is also really good - and Zita West recommends L-Arginine and Magnesium suppliments for egg production...    

Vicky - forgot to say HURRAH yesterday - so glad that your countdown has started!!!    

Ceri honey - I see Storm again for our 12 week scan on the 1st April (Easter Thursday and April Fool's Day).  Hoping he doesn't have any funny surprises lined up for us!  I'm pretty certain that he's still alive and kicking - he's wreaking chaos in my body - latest thing is that he's messed up my hip (Pelvic Girdle Pain) and it feels like a wobbly tooth - have to keep walking the dogs for an hour every day so all the muscles that are compensating for it are aching horribly...    Hoping the midwife can give me some exercises to stabilize it - or send me for some nice physio perhaps...

Lots and lots of love

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats dearest MAY..   ..THX FOR THE early news last night    

AFM..I just sneakily found out the sex of ONE of my twins...OMG!! My DH wasn't with me..so told her to stop at one....OMG OMG....It's a boy   !!!!! Wonder what twinnie no 2 will be??Will find out Tues..pls pray I get a girl...this will be our only pregnancy..and I would dearly LOVE one of each !! I think the lovely scanning woman knew-but was keeping it to herself!!!Ha!!

Lilac..good for you on follie growth!!!

Vicks..bring on the start of proceedings!!

Hi to Ceri and everyone else..I am in shock over the boy...I thought there were 2 girls in there!!

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - |well done on finding out you're having a little boy!!! Good luck at finding out what the other one is on Tuesday.  Our hopsital won't tell us and the way they were performing on MOnday I don't think they stood a chance to tell what they were.  Like you I'm hoping (and I'm convinced) we're having one of each but we'll have to wait for another 19 weeks to find out!!!!!!!

May - Congratulations on the successful BFP.  Hope that the next two weeks waiting for the scan aren't too stressful I found them worse than the 2WW.

Pepperoni - Congratulations on being PUPO hope tht the 2ww isn't too stressful.  Love the names, it made it feel more real for me and they still have them.

Meant to be working so I had better be off now.

Pushoz


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,
thanks so much for all of the lovely messages, I just love those dancing bananas and the little monkeys.

Push- thanks. You are right I am now knicker watching since we got the bfp, really scared now which is strange.

Macster congrats on hearing the twins. I thinks it's a boy and a girl so don't freak out yet  thanks again for the diet infor it was helpful

lilac - well done on those follies. Plenty of milk, warm water bottle and your conception vitamins

Ceri, BR, PepperEmziola, Kate, vicky, LMS and Elcfoxy thank you all for your support and advice.
Mini thanks for infor about AH
big hug
may


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Woohoo Mackster!!!  Bet the other one is a girl!!!

Congratulations May, well done!!!  But I have to say, the knicker checking doesn't stop, even after you've had the scan!!  I did a total of 8 pregnancy tests before the scan, and still have 2 left so I may end up using those too!!

Lilac, I'm so jealous that you had something done by Ms Carby!!  I only saw her strutting past (goodness knows how she can walk in those shoes - I'd be all over the place!!).  Hope everything else goes well for you.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats Mackster!   I can't keep anything from my DH so I would be bursting right now if I had that knowledge! xx

May, I think anyone who does all this will be the same, I cannot imagine seeing a + HPT! Just so very happy for you xx   xx 

I also have never met the wonderful AC. Maybe I will next cycle and that will be a sign! x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations May on your BFP, that's fantastic news!!


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

It is so great to hear such good news on the forum!

May - FAB news! you are keeping all our spirits high!
and Pepper - hope you are chillin' in the 2WW
and Mackster - good news about your little BOY!

Lilac, I was smiling a lot too  8 follies sound good - here's hoping the others will grow.
I had 5 ok ones, and 5 little ones on Tuesday, and today I have 10 all around the same size. I have been given an EC day of Monday!! This is day 11 (!) of my cycle, I guess they all must have grown a bit faster due to the whopping 300ml dose of Gonal-f I have been on!
so now I have to quickly reorganise days off work etc.. (and I haven't admitted to work I am doing this yet) - but I will be so glad to stop the injections and get on with it!

elcf


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Great news re the follies elcf!   GL for EC.

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo  Well done hun. 
As for the knicker checking...............i'm still doing it!    It NEVER stops!  

MAck - aww hun   so sweet!! How funny you found out before DH!!    I still say one of each, but really, if its 2 boys you will love them the same, my friend has twin boys and they are adorable   
This will probalby be our only pg too   so I am just grateful for geting what we get! 


Good luck to all those going through tx at the moment! 
all i got from anna carby was a guide on how the lock on the toilet door doesn't work!


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Been so busy at work the last 2 weeks not had time to post, but been reading.  Only 1 week to go till D/R so least I haven't been thinking about it!

May-Congrats thats so good, I like all these positive stories from the HH girls I am trying to stay positive and all your stories help.

Vicky-Thats great you will be D/R just behind me!!

I have my scan just after Easter Monday and my doctors is giving me a dummy run with the injections on Tuesday OUCH!!

Have a lovely weekend girlies, im busy trying to book my and DH a nice spa day next week to relax us before it all starts!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

May - congratulations!  So pleased for you  

Elcf - good luck for EC on Mon  

Mackster - boys are the best!  I have a twin sister and can't imagine what it would be like to have a twin of the opposite sex, whatever you have I'm sure they will be best budddies (eventually!)  

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Lovely news May, well done you!!

Scooter, whats the news? Did you get an answer from the hospital, can you start a cycle again? Any plans for the 3rd birthday celebrations?

Mack.. boys are best!! Of course I have to say that 

Helen


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May congrats on the   xxxxx

Pepperoni-Hope you are enjoying being PUPO xx

Lilac-sounds like stimming is going really well, finger crossed for monday

BR-Sorry to hear havoc is being wreaked in your body, but like you said, I guess it is re-assuring for you too xxx, not long till your next scan

Mackster-congrats on one twin being a boy xx bet you cant wait to find out the other 

elcfoxy-wow, EC on monday, GL hun xx

Eco-girly-yup just behind you, will be good. 

What time window can you take your injections in. Mine will be about 7am normally but on days I go for scans I will be in the car/at hospital then, so is there a time frame I can do them in (and do before I go) or will I have to bring them to the hospital with me?

AFM-Not much, quite relaxed as isn't long until I start d/r now, and have my 3 night hol from next thurs, so will be good. Went out for a meal with my husband and parents last night. Its my birthday monday, and my husbands on 25th march so my parents paid for the meal for us for our birthdays, was lovely.

Really excited about my hol too, going to magaluf with 3 friends xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh lucky you Vicky the sun!
Im not sure about the injections I was thinking that too as my first scan is 9.20 so I guess do them before I go, Im not sure if it has to be done in certain time window thought that was only when doing the Gonal F?

Any advice ladies?x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello lovely hammersmith ladies,   

Hope you are all having lovely relaxing weekends. Tried to post again yesterday but was on my phone as DH was working on the laptop all day and I had a few issues with loosing posts!!!!!   

Have you stopped smiling yet May? I’m still smiling for you    

Mackster – how totally exciting for you too!!! A boy twinie!!!   I still stick to my guess of one of each so I am sure the other will be a girl  

Lilac great news on your first follie scan, sounds like you are growing some lovely ones!  It is quite a relief to see you have been doing it all right!! There are not enough words to describe how wonderful Anna Carby is! Forgot to mention the other day that she did our ET – I am sure that is why it felt so special, so relaxed and so wonderful  

Elcf – hoorah on your scan too and lots and lots of luck for Monday.   Hope there are lots and lots of lovely eggs in all those follies

BR –   not long till your next scan, sounds like the little fighter storm is growing big and strong!!

Ecogirly – spa day sounds fab, just what is needed before you start. Hoping this next week will go so fast for you 

Vicky –   birthday celebrations sound very lovely..... make sure you bring back some sunshine for us all next weekend  (I hope there isn’t snow in Magaluf!!) Any decisions on a date to meet up yet?? 
You have a 1 hour window in which to do the injections although I was told to try and do them at pretty much the same time if possible. Once you have done a few you will be fine fitting them in wherever you are! I managed most of mine before leaving for the clinic – was doing them at 6am – but did do some in the toilets at the Hammersmith!!  

Hello to everyone else – Hazel (computer whizz!), pushoz, kate, em, mighty mini, scooter, mrs GG.... and the many others!


Well all going ok so far in the Pepperoni house – DH is still being super protective but at least I have persuaded him today that keeping in touch with you all is good for the Dynamic Duo! Hoping both the furballs are growing well and looking for a nice place to snuggle up!!!
  

Hugs to you all
Pepper, Pootle and Posie xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

With the injections, you'll need to do the down-regging one at the same time every day, as this is what stops you ovulating on your own.  With the Gonal-f, they told me not to take it until I'd been for the scans (on days I was having scans) just in case they need to change the dosage.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmm and did you do as you were told Hazel


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

After they told me, yes, mostly!!!  They didn't mention about the gonal-f until I'd already done it before the first scan, so after that I waited.  I did injections in the car and in the toilets.  How very dare you!!!!!  Hope you're still chilling and being waited on.  Snuggle in tight Posie and Pootle.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

he he he he


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies,
thanks again for all the lovely wishes. Dh and I are still smiling like cats that got the cream   

Hope every one is having a nice and  relaxing weekend.

Pepper- enjoy being pampared. Dhs are priceless and I love it when they are protective. Mine think I am breakable now. Kept saying he doesn't want me to go back to work untill after the scan. I have ask him to play and win the lottory then I will stop work.   
Mackster – hope you are keeping well and not thinking about sexes? Tuesday is round the corner so enjoy your weekend.  
Lilac great news on your follies scan! I never had Anna Carby doing any of my procedure. We saw him during Ec and I told dh all about her and he couldn't resist looking at the fishnet he he he we also emailed her when we had problem with dosage and she corrected it for us.
Eco girly- enjoy you spa! 
Vicky happy birthday, hope you have a nice and wonderful day and many happy returns.  I was told you can have the injection within one hour window. That is if you normally have it by 0700 you can have it by six or eight and it will still be ok
 Elcf – well done on your scan, good luck for Monday
BR- all those signs means storm is doing well inside. Hope your symptoms improves and good luck for next scan

love and hug to every one
may


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

vick - like the others said i took mine with me and did them in the toilets or the car (not sure what the people at the bus stop thought!    ) I felt like a druggie!   but you can do them an hour each way. I actually found a needle in my glove box as i must of gone straight to work after and forgot about it!  
I still have a sharps box with needles in as i forgot to take it when we went for EC, not sure what to do with it


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky like the others I used to take my injections with me but used to go into recovery to do them as 1) DH wasn't happy with me doing them in the toilets "germs" and 2) for the FET he insisted on doing all if he was there!  I also got told you had a two hour window but to be honest most of mine were normally done within about half an hour of each other.

Pepper Glad you're chillign I think DH's fuss because it's the only thing they can do!!!!

Mighty MIni - If you take your sharps bin to a local chemist they should be able to take it off you.  We forgot to take ours with us for ET and when I realised I said it was an omen that we would have to go back for the 6 week scan!

May - Once you get over knicker watching then you get into worrying about scans and listening to heartbeats, oh yes and then they arrive and you stress for the next 18 - 25 years about them.

Eco-Girly - Good luck with your injection trial.  The first one you do is the worst.  DH said he would do mine and on the first day we invited his BFs wife round as she's a nurse.  SHe was really impressed with me filling the needle and clearing the bubbles but DH just sort of stood by the door.  I looked and said I'd do it so LIterally just stabbed myself because I was so scared I wouldn't be able to do it.  ANyway DH did the following mornings injection and gradually built up his confidence.  Can I give you one tip put the needle in quickly.  I know it sounds silly but the more you do it gently the more it hurts.  IN two weeks time you will be on here as a stabbing pro!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks Push


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, hope you are all well!!

This is my second time of trying to post something.  The first time I did FF server wasn't responding and I hadn't save what I had typed - aargh!!  Apologies if I miss anyone out but I am trying to remember what I first wrote.

Vicky - like the other ladies said you can take your injections with you.  I used to take mine in a mini cool bag with freezer pack.  Maybe a bit anal but I wanted to make sure they stayed cold!  They have set aside the first bay in recovery for this and there is a sharps box there too.  Hope you have a great day on Monday and are looking forward to your break!!

Elcf and lilac - good luck for Monday xx  

Mackster - how exciting, bet you can't wait until Tuesday!

Pepper - hope you are still chilling.

Would love you meet up with you lovely ladies, you have saved me over the last few weeks.  I no longer feel as though I am going insane! xx

AFM - I went out and got drunk last night which is the first time since New Year so I thought I deserved it!  Am feeling a bit fluffy round the edges today but I had a good night so it was worth it.  Is it just me or does this thread move really fast?  I have trouble keeping!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Love Em xx

Note to self - Next time use more exclamation marks, not enough in this post!!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats May, fantastic news!!         

Mack - I still reckon it's one of each for you


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice girls, looked at my ticker and it says only 18 days till d/r now, where has the time gone already? lol

Emizola-I will be doing a lot of that next weekend lol

May-Hope you are keeping well x

pepper-Hope the embies are snuggling in xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice girls, did any of you have acuputure during D/R or just before EC and ET?

Pushov-thanks for Debras number will ring her.

Have a good weekend all and hope your all getting lots of rest


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations May  

Push - which hospital are you at? For some reason I'm thinking Watford and I have known a few people there who have been unable to find out the sex, hospital policy.

Mackster - OMG I can't believe you sneakily asked!!!! How on earth did you stop at one?!! My philosophy would have been 'might as well get hung for a sheep as a lamb!'

As you know, I found out at the 16 wk scan and asked at every scan after that for confirmation. My DH kept saying "they can't change sex you know!" but I just wanted to be sure they hadn't got it wrong. Like you I was absolutely convinced it was two girls and was in total shock when I found out it was one of each. Having one of each is lovely but two boys or girls would be equally amazing. My DS kisses me all the time and is soooo loving, he's a complete Mummy's boy (which is also tough when nobody else will do!!). DD is so independant, strong willed and feisty but she's a dream to look after - I often think how easy two girls would have been   

I've just had a friend have IVF triplets all boys!!! That girl is going to get sooo many kisses and cuddles it's untrue!

Night everyone 
NF
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm at watford   But scans are at st ALbans (i haven't been to watford yet!   )


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

How would everyone feel if we went for 10th april, I know lilac can't make that one, but there there wasn't any date everyone who had mentioned their dates, could make.

I am hopefully stimming by 24th/25th april, so am hoping to be able to book a spa break for that weekend, if you have to come in on a sunday, whats the latest they will do? Manic trying to book a spa when you don't know what you are doing lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Between 8 and 10am I think?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks MM

Will find out how quickly they get booked up and go from there, would be lovely to have a nice spa break whilst stimming to help relax.

I will be working all the way through and just getting in late after scans, and having EC, day after EC and ET days off, so need to find time at the weekends to relax


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my dear FF buddies...   

KD..soooo lovely to see you pop up!We have all missed you..well I know I have!
How are the hols?Are you loving it?Are you gtg that bod into tip top egg making shape?
the weather is gtg better here-so something to look fwd to!!

NF..Haaa..I know VERY naughty of me to find out w/o DH..but had no choice..the willy was STARING right at us in the face ...lol!!! I thought I had GREAT restraint in not pushing her up against the monitor n asking to check the second sex!!!Haaa!!!
Bring on Tuesday!
I have had the wend to get used to having a boy..and am VERY pleased now(thanks Scooter and Mrs GG..yours are both gorgeous xx)..although would still like a girl in the mix  

I just bought a second hand Jane Powertwin pushchair and 2 baby car seats to go with it on ebay...I can't tell you how much it has made my wend!!!All beginning to feel VERY real!!

May..how's the new Mama to be?the two weeks will whizz by...   not!!!

PushOz..big thx for pram advice-I will look out for one too..just glad I have something for their arrival!!

Vicks-I can do the 10th (at mo-unless a job comes in)

Oh,I caught up with the lovely Adelaide Roo and her DH today,for dim sum and canal walk...she is doing and looking really well!!

Pepper ...chill away sweets...tis the only thing for it!!!PMA works EVERY time..what's test date again?

Eco-Girl..oooh good luck with trial-the girls are right-it gets easier.I got DH to do mine..and I even had to cut a hole in my boxer shorts and get my best guy friend to do it whilst we were away on a job!!!Bullseyeeee!!   That was when I was injecting in my bott bott for IUI..

Hi to Lilac,Mini and all my buddies xxx

My DH has been sick the ENTIRE wend..and is being such a bad patient...good practice I guess!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Mackster, I bought the Jane Powertwin just before Christmas and LOVE IT!

I've so far had the Mountain Buggy Urban (DH's fav), a Cosatto Bro/Sis, a Maclaren Twin Traveller and now the Powertwin. It's much better as each child has a full width seat of their own whereby in a side to side my two were starting to look v squashed.

Perfect for you manouevering around London x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry for feeling rather thick - but do you need more than 1 pram thingy with a baby? i am so unaware of it i am not even pregnat yet but just thought you got  PRAM AND THAT WAS THAT? ?
i now apologise for the capital letters but just lost my las attempt lol
asm
had review and have to wait on af to have a scn between cd 2--6? when i asled if that was not going to be a bit messy i had a response of -  do ou stilll bleed then
has anyone else had a scan whulst bleeding? i am a bot embarasseto be honest wo even think about it?
xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning lovelies..

The sun is shining and I FEEL blessed and GREAT!!

Thanks for the msg NF..made me feel soooooooooo much better re Jane Powertwin-I am awaiting delivery of it now.I would have rathered a brand new old style pram (that faces you)..but with twins,it aint easy.I will try this second hand one and see how we go!!Did you have the bubba's in there from newborn?I bought the car seats toh..hv just re read and saw you got it just before Xmas  
Do you thin k  a pram is necessary for newborns?Should I get one as well?

LMS...I think people with twins just road test a few different models,as they can be wide and cumbersome!!
Bleeding during scan is perfectly normal...I did!Don't be embarrassed-they are used to it!!

Hi PushOz,Vicks,Ceri,mini,eco and gang..   

BTW..pls blow me some bubbles today..for tomorrows scan... ..of course will be happy whatever sex twinnie 2 is..as happy getting this far-pregnancy really is a dream come true...


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Vicky!! Hope you have a good one   xx

Elcf & lilac - good luck for today  

Morning to everyone else on this beautiful day xx

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh OF COURSE..How forgetful of me  ..thanks Em for reminding me..


HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKS      

What a beautiful day for  ab'day xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vicky!!! Hope you have a lovely day  

LMS, it is normal to bleed during scan, they don't mind at all.

Elcf & lilac. Goodluck for today.    everything goes as planed.

Mack - goodluck for tomrw, I have blown u happy and lucky bubbles. What time will u be in? Hope dh is better now?

Hello hh lovely ladies, hope you guys are ok and enjoying the lovely. Weather.

Afm, did another digi test this morning and it says pg 2-3 weeks, still can't believe it.
Returning to work tomorrow after 3 weeks break. Really don't want to go back until after scan but  I feel it will make waiting for scan easier.
May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks May...bubbles make me feel better!! Ha!

Yah I found going back to work has really made the time fly!! When will you tell them your good news?  

Yay for the pregnancy digi tests,,,,they made me SO happy!!

Good luck to Lilac and Elcf today..

Me running late for work now...ahhh

BTW..NF-you ok?I didn't get a chance to read your **..but did something happen on Mothers Day?Also,just picked up Jane powertwin..love it! Did you find handlebar quite low down though?I am 5'10...thought it might go higher..

Love to all xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

[fly] Happy Birthday Vicky  [/fly]

 enjoy the lovely sunshine and enjoy your day  10th April is good for me 

Mackster - bubbles coming at you for tomorrow  hope all goes well with tomorrows scan and you get all that you want  OTD is next thurs for me - 25th!!!!

May -  I'm sure that won't be the last test that you do before your scan  Hope return to work isn't too awful

Elcf and Lilac - hoping all goes well for you both today  

Em - enjoy the nights out and   hope the hangover wasn't too bad on sat 

Ecogirly - I had been having acupuncture since last Jan so continued while DR - more to help with keeping relaxed!! 

Kdb - heh lovely  Hope you are having the most wonderful time away - missing you too  enjoy enjoy enjoy xx

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine   def helping with my PMA  DH has gone back to work today after being off since last tuesday so I can now escape from the house  Going to go for a walk through the park and hope the sunshine helps Pootle and Posie do some more growing 

Pepper xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-Glad you are managing to take it easy x

Mackster-bubbles blown hun, bet you can't wait x

May-Hope your return to work goes ok x

Lilac/ELF-Hope today went ok x

Am being naughty and having takeaway for my birthday tonight

Did anyone work during their 2ww? I can't really afford the AL and I only have an office job so can't be too bad I guess?


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a week off and went back to work for the second week.  I also work in an office.  To be honest, I was so busy at home it was a relief to get back and have the chance to relax a bit.  I was careful about only doing my hours and no overtime, and was a bit more cautious than usual about some of the offenders on my caseload (I'm a probation officer), probably unnecessarily, but I felt fine about going back.

Good luck!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Enjoy your takeaway Vicky, hope you are having a nice day xx - I went back to work during 2ww.  Sometimes I think it is best to try and get back to normal, it takes your mind of it every now and then!  Ooh and I can make 10th April which I am really pleased about.  

Mackster, I have blown 2 bubbles for you, one for each twin.  It's the first time I have done this, so hope I have done the right thing!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Em xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooh yes, I meant to put that.  Enjoy your takeaway.  What are you having?  I've got such a massive craving for Chinese (not a pregnancy craving, I ALWAYS want Chinese!!) but saving our pennies cos we're going to one of those all you can eat buffets on Friday night.  Can't wait.  I love that I'm hungrier than normal at the moment, it makes it all much better value for money!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Hazel/Emizola

We are now having pizza. Was supposed to be having burger and chips but our usual is closed for refurb 

So, 10th april looks like the best best. I have been to this one before with other msg board friends I have met up with

http://www.browns-restaurants.co.uk/menu-coventgarden.php

What do you lasses think?

We can hold another meet in the summer for those who can't make it 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I'm a returning Hammersmith girl, having had an IVF cycle in August/September (I was threading with the Sunshine Buddies at that time). We decided to take a break but am now heading back to the hospital for a FET. Unfortunately our PCT only funded one IVF cycle so we're paying this time.  Can't really afford it, but at my age we just gotta go for it. Have any of you ladies had dealings with Mr Lavery (our consultant), we'll be meeting him for the first time on 1st April? Anyone had a FET at Hammersmith before? Got the basic price list off the website, but it doesn't include the cost of the drugs, any ideas how much the whole cycle costs with the drugs?

Hope all you ladies doing well whatever stage of the cycle you're at. I remember that this website was a Godsend when we were going through it last year. It's great to have women you can talk too, who really understand what it's like to live with infertility. Hope to get to know you all.

Helen xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Helen 

 Sorry to heat about your last cycle. Only just starting tx at Hammersmith so can't help you re FET but I am sure one of the other ladies will

We should be having a meet up in London on april 10th if you can make it xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vicki - Happy birthday   I worked through my 2ww. I was convinced i wasn't pg and was helping to lift a lady that was in hospital bed ridden   That was my 2nd week and i still think that i owe it to her!  

Helen - i did FET 18 months ago and it cost £1800.


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one as its late and i'm sooo tired!

Vicky - happy birthday hun! Hope you had a wonderful day xx

Pepper - hope your enjoying chillaxing with Posie and Pootle - was a beautiful day for a stroll in the park.

Mackster - good luck for the scan tomorrow, you must be itching to find out!

AFM - had my day 12 scan today and then had the call to say EC will be on Wednesday and to do the trigger jab at midnight - hence the reason why i'm up so late! Arghhh - excited and nervous all at once!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey lilac you are so lucky nice and quick and no jabs tomorrow!!
even though a bit late they must be busy wed or short staffed lol
i got call on the friday and had to wait until the sunday to do my first one lol
mackster i wish i was as lucky to be able to try out buggies/prams etc although all i can say is since i picked up one for my sister from ebay i can't stop looking and thinking - no not my choice lol
vicky - happy birthday - certainly hope to meet up with you all in april and hope you get goign quickly lol
afm - can anyone give me a rough idea of how long befpre i will get a letter with dates for next cycle? doc at review has booked us but.... we know 6 month wait but feel lucky to get a second chance!!

sorry to all those i have missed 


xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning all  

elcf - hope all went well yesterday with EC and you get great news this morning 

Lilac - yipee for your injection free day   and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow  

LMS - sorry cant help but hope your letter arrives soon, back to playing the dreaded waiting game 

Mackster......... hope hope hope all went well this morning........ cant wait to find out the other flavour  

Helen hi and welcome back   so sorry your last cycle didn't work but lots and lots of luck with the stat of this one

Vicky - hope you enjoyed your pizza last night   Browns is a great choice for meetup  

Hoorah for another lovely sunny day   my mum is off today so heading off to meet her for lunch   - this 2ww is great for your social life   

Pepper xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning girls, 

Sorry will do personals later as nipping in to say hello at work. Went to wedding in Bristol this weekend and got another wedding next weekend, hope the weather holds out!

Hi to Helen and welcome. Good luck for your FET, sorry I cannot help as not done one of those.  

LMS - I think the 6 month wait might depend on your PCT according to Jane, rather than being a HH rule. Or did they say 6 months to you at your review? I hope you find out soon, I know the waiting is the worst bit for me  

xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi everyone - on this lovely sunny day!

LMS - I have to pay for it all myself - which means I was able to do the next rounds as soon as possible -  and the doc said that there is no point doing another round for at least 3 months. I had my first in November, so March was the earliest I could do it again. He said that it takes this time for the old drugs to get out your system. Apparently doing it any earlier ususally results in a poor response rate. He also said that I had to do it within 4 months, otherwise he wanted to do all the initial tests again.. I am not sure if that may have been because of my (old) age...? 

Lilac - good luck tomorrow! I will be at HH too. My appointment for ET is at 10am, so maybe see you in the waiting room!

I had a slightly more traumatic EC yesterday than last time. The heating had broken down in the theatre, so they moved us to another part of the hospital. Unfortunatley this meant that DH wasn't allowed to come with me (And that wasn't completely explained..) so us girls were all alone in waiting and recovery   Also DH was sent off to do his stuff, then left wandering around with it looking for someone to give it to..  He wasn't a happy man! Anyway, all the docs & nurses were lovely, and I was fully asleep throughout (unlike Pepper!) 
My good news is that they collected 12 eggs - but my disappointing news is that only 3 fertilised    I guess we will find out  tomorrow why this was such a low rate. The embryologist aid that the eggs 'were a bit small' which makes me think perhaps we should have waited for them to grow a bit more! (does anyone else know anything about small eggs??)

still, being optimistic, we have 3!! and hopefully at least 2 will be waiting for us tomorrow!

ecf


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

ecf   sorry that it was all a bit traumatic yesterday for both you and DH (but glad to hear the sedation worked  )

It is hard when numbers aren't quite what you had hoped but the tremendous three must be fighters    
   hope thay do well overnight and ET goes well tomorrow 

looking forward to having a PUPO buddy  

the 3 P's! 
xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck Lilac & ELCFoxy  

Mackster - hurry up with the news? What's it to be? I'm thinking it's a pink and a blue one   

Pepper - I'm glad you seem to be coping well with the dreaded 2ww

How exciting May - what date is your scan?

Big hello's to everyone

NF x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks pepper
(and posie and pootle  )


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovelies..

Will do personals later...as am VERY late for work..

Had our 20 week scan..

and it's   ..

I can't believe it..and am so blessed to finally ahve two babies..but can't say I'm not disappointed!! Had already stupidely bought girls clothing...silly Mackster.
I am happy,really..just a bit of a shock!!

ELC..sorry it was  ahard EC for you..but I bet those 3 will be a success!!! How many will you pop back in?

Pepper and dearest May..hope your 2ww going ok

NF..thanks for your email-will write back laters.

Am off to work (via GAP-to see if they actually do nice boys clothes/....what will I do with all the dresses??)

xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Mackster congrats hun!!

Vicky Happy Belated Birthday I didn't get chance to come on yesterday have a nice time in spain!

went for my nurse appointment today and had trial run of the jabs was ok just a little bruised! booked spa for weekend so bring it on.  Getting a little excited now as it feels its becoming real with the D/R.

Hope all you ladies are well, enjoy the sun its lovely!! xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Mackster, don't feel guilty about being disappointed that it's 2 boys, especially if you hoped for a girl as well.  I'm sure that if we could all choose, we would opt for one sex or the other and if we don't get it, we feel guilty that we're ungrateful and think we should be happy we have a baby at all.  I think it's perfectly natural.  Give yourself time to get used to the idea, and then start to think that you won't have to panic about one of them telling you they're pregnant when they're about 9 years old, or them having to go through all the injections and stuff if they can't do it when they're older.  You just have a lifetime of putting down the toilet seat and picking up dirty socks to look forward to!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mackster hun      
  it is ok to feel dissapointed now but i know when you get use to the idea you will love your boys with all your heart like you would have loved your girls

at work, will post later
may


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Browns sounds great for a meet up.  I'm definately in.


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

LMS - just to give you a rough idea, i saw the consultant 11th feb and they applied for funding. got letter through last monday (8th march) with co-ordination appt booked for 16th march (which i had to change) with treatment being april/may.

Hope this helps!!!

Jane x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes

Lilac-GL for tomorrow

LMS-Hope you get your info through sooner rather than later. You could always ring them and ask what cycle you are booked in for

Pepperoni-Glad you are enjoying the sun

elcfoxy-Sorry to hear only 3 ferilised but fingers crossed these 3 are fighters xx

Mackster-Congrats on your 2 little boys, don't feel guilty about feeling dissapointed, it's normal. Can you make 10th april?

 to everyone else

Nothing much to report here xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello lovelies,

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine.

Lilac - fingers crossed for EC tomorrow, let's hope you get lots of lovely eggs.  

Elcf - good luck for ET tomorrow  xx  hope you enjoy your spa w/e, my idea of heaven! 

Mackster - so pleased for you.  hope gap didn't tempt you too much xx

Pepper - hope you had a nice lunch with your mum and are enjoying your time off xx

Vicky - brown's sounds great, am really looking forward to meeting up.

Helen - hello, hope you have got the answers you were looking for. 

I'm still waiting for my review letter - was told it would be a couple of weeks last Monday.  Just have to be patient for a change!  Going to go and have some dinner now and watch some soaps.

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone - hope you are all well.

Em x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky SOrry I didn't get chance to pop by yesterday but when I got home I was in one of my fidgetty moods so went to bed early.  Hope you had a good birthday.  The 10th April are we having the meet-up during the day or in the evening?  I've been to Browns on Old Jewry and one somewhere else (can't remember where but it wasn't Covent Garden) and they were both lovely.

Mackster Congrats on the two boys I do know what you mean about being slightly disappointed as this is the only pregnancy I'm going to have I'd be disappointed to not have a girl and do all the lovley girly bits with them but I'm sure I'd have as much fun playing football and cricket etc with them.

Elcfoxy Glad you got 3 that fertilised.  It's possible that a couple of that weren't quite mature enough timing is such a delicate decision

Pushoz


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

ELC - good luck for tomorrow  

Lilac - wishing you lots of luck too  

Mackster - don't feel guilty about how you are feeling .  BTW boys toys are much more fun!

Vicky - belated happy birthday!  I won't be able to make the meet up

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mackster, boys are best and they will always love their mums... girls love their dads


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Meet will probably be daytime as I guess that will be easiest for most? Shall we say meet at 1pm?

I will get final numbers next week then book a table


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Howdy lovelies,

Thanks for all the lovely words of encouragement today..am feeling MUCH more positive re the twin boy thangg!!
Although,I did have a slight melt down in GAP..why do they make such adorable girls clothing and ugly brown boys clothing?

Scooter and Mrs GG..you are both so right!! I am actually looking fwd to having two cuddle monkeys around..but am with PushOz..on freaky knowing you may never have a girl (always dreamt I would)...I am also a total unco-have NEVER played sport/been interested in things like that all my life...ahhhh

PushOz.are you tempted to find out?

Vicks..what time on 10thI should be A OK for this...whooo!! I once reviewed Browns in Covent Garden (when i was broke and did restaurant reviews for £20 a free meal..   ) I accidentally ate at the posh Browns hotel in Mayfair accidentally..and had to pay them back..oops!!

Emi..lets beat your postie up..he must be hiding it somewhere!!You watching Enders?

I had lovely healthy dinner planner-but after my hair raising shock this am..think we will be having pizza..mmm

Aww tanx May..how you feelin??How is work?Did you see me today?I was the one with the pale face!!Had quite a harsh scanning chicky..very matter of fact-no questions till the end/no video/no asking..grrrr

Hi Jane and Hazel..

Hello to everyone else..am off to watch Eastenders before DH gets home on iplayer xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Mackster - Yes been watching Enders and Holby.  You made me LOL with your Brown's story xx

Off for an early night all, sweet dreams xx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah thanks everyone for all the good luck wishes  

Elcfoxy - Good luck for ET tomorrow and well done on the number of eggs collected and those that fertilised - we've all heard it before but it really does only take one and you have three!! Hope they're all still looking fab tomoro morning! We'll be there at the same time as i have to be there at 10am. Hmm maybe i should wear something lilac so you can identify me    but then again i don't think i have anything lilac thats suitable in my wardrobe  

Mackster - congrats on the two boys! Ofcourse you shouldn't feel guilty at being a tad disappointed - as the others said its perfectly normal and we all have visions in our mind of our potential little families. Boys are sooo loving though and usually very cheeky - so plenty of fun for you in store. As for boys clothing i used to think the same too but you'd be surprised how cute boys clothes can be - i keep on seeing really cutely/smartly dressed little boys around   

Emziola and LMS - really hope your letters come through for you soon - i feel for you both cos waiting for the postman is such a pain!

Vicky - i may be able to make the 10th after all but can't be sure just yet - sorry!

Pepper - hope the 2ww is treating you well and your enjoying the lovely weather.

AFM - EC tomorrow and i'm so nervous! Was weird having a jab-free day today - got quite used to them!
Gonna try and have an early night tonight so goodnight xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Lilac!  I'm sure it'll all be absolutely fine.  I was terrified before mine (I think I may have even cried while we were still waiting for them to come and get me, and I don't think I can blame the hormones   !!) but it was all over before I knew it.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Mackster - two little men, how lovely   

As Mrs GG said, boys love their Mummys. They are so loving, (I get twice the hugs and kisses from George as I do from Izzy!!) and cheeky and funny!! You've got so much to look forward to.

I am with you on the clothing front, however have found the following shops/brands do the best boys clothes - adorable. 

Vertbaudet
Toby Tiger
Mini Boden
Bob & Blossom
No Added Sugar
Baby Mexx

It's all about shopping around and if you're anything like me - I LOVE to shop!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahem! Mackster, its Tesco and Asda clothes for my boys Im afraid (or Alec's cast offs for Ben, poor soul has nothing new). You can actually get some quite cool stuff from the supermarkets. Im too mean (and scottish) to spend lots of money on clothes that they quickly grow out of or trash.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't get me wrong mine wear their fair share of great supermarket outfits however for that special occasion you can't beat the above.

I'm quite frugal and buy in the sales (usually cause they are out of season) so at the end of the winter I buy in the size they will be next winter (or summer or spring etc) and just put them away. I find you can get some great bargains!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

ELC - good luck for tomorrow, sending you positive vibes

Lilac - how time flies!! EC already! wishing you lots of luck plus sending positive vibes.

May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

ELC...good luck for today buddy...   ...let's hope they are sticky embies..

Lilac....yayyyy..the day is here...don't be nervous..they put you out and it's actually quite lovely...we'll all be thinkin of ye!!!  

NF..Ta for the clothing tips...will be looking them up straight away!!Still feels so unreal!!!
Mrs GG..don't worry-I have already been bombarded with boys hand me downs from mates..just wanted to lift my spirits by checking out the 'boys range'..am such a stupid girly girl...  

Oh and NF...I am ONLY buying at the sales..how can anyone afford the full price stuff out there??Also,thanks for the kind words..how you feeling today?Still cleaning like a woman possessed?  Hey,are you coming to Vicks meet up on 10th?

Emi and LMS...sending    for postie to deliver your letters today..

Hiya Hazel..how you doin?

Anyhoo...had best go-as trying to type softly whilst DH still asleep...

Hi to May (u comin on 10th??),Ceri (likewise??),Mini and rest of my budds xxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

hello everyone,
thanks so much for your words of encourangement. feeling much better (and PUPO!) now   

Lilac - how did it go? they certainly did have the heating on today, so I assume you got the proper downstairs theatre? I did look out for you, and there was someone in a lilac top, but then she came upstairs with the ET people, so I guessed it wasn't you! Hope fully we will hear you had good luck with the eggs, and fingers crossed for your embies xx

Mackster - just think about how those 2 lovely boys will look after you when they grow up. and how nice it will be to have strapping young men about the house when you are older   

Pepper, posie and pootle - I hope you are holding up! sticky vibes!  

AFM - one of my embies didn't make it, but 2 grade 2's are now snuggly back inside. we are getting assisted hatching this time, so I guess that has made me more hopeful! My ET was also much calmer than it was last time. I think I managed to get the right balance of full bladder/ability to relax! Lilac - I worked out that if you know when your transfer time is, then start drinking fairly quickly 1 hour before. (e.g. i was told on the phone that my appointment was at 10, with ET at 12, so I should have started drinking at 11) i started drinking at 10, and ended up with very tired muscles by 12!

lots of love and good luck vibes to everyone

elcf

ps 10th april at browns sounds good


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

congrats foxy   We had assisted hatching!  

Mack - congrats on your 2 boys! How sweet!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

ELC - great news, look after yourself


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!

not sure if any of you remember me, some of the oldies on here proberly do  .... just to update you all and let u no that miracles do happen!

found out this morning i am pregnant... fell naturally straight away after my 2nd failed icsi cycle!

hope everyone is keeping well, congrats to ladies PUPO and good luck and take care to everyone else.

xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats fab news hun, well done!!   how many weeks are you?


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

im 8 weeks still in complete shock! i had no idea, i just relaxed enjoyed life and then my miracle happened! lol x


----------



## Emmab78 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Thanks for your advice, I haven't had a letter from anyone yet so I think I will chase this up tomorrow? I am also under East herts and Essex area.....  thats not good another six month wiat...You forever feel as if your life is on hold! have decided not to do that this yr like last yr and just plan things...I suppose they can always be canceeled can't they.

how is everyone else doing?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elcf congrats on being PUPO!!! Welcometo the 2ww  

Emmab, there is no harm in chasing up the letter. Personally I will try and book hols because it can be cancelled if hey clash with treatment. Praying your letter turns up this week.

Laura2- congrats!! What a fantastic news. Your story reallydo give hope to people

Lilac- how are you babes? Hope you are ok? Praying for good news for you.

Afm, work has been a pain, feeling very tired and achy. No pg sign at all, is this normal?

May


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies.

Congrats on being PUPO elcf!!, it's great that you have 2 embies on board  

Laura - Wow - you must be over the moon, there is hope for us all.

Lilac - hope all is well after your EC  

Emmab - I am at the waiting stage too.  I was told last Monday (8th) that my review letter would be out within the next couple of weeks and I caved in yesterday and phoned.  Got a voicemail so still haven't spoken to anyone - am waiting for the postie!!  I have had enough of putting my life on hold.  I haven't been abroad since Aug 2007 and I used to try and get away every year.  I am booking a holiday to Mexico for our 10th wedding anni next May (2011).  Like the others said it can always be cancelled or postponed.  At least it will give me something to look forward to.  Hope you hear something soon xx

Off to work now, catch up with you all later.

Em xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Fabulous news Laura  

Vicky - sadly I will not be able to attend the meet up on the 10th. I would love to have done however it's my DH's friends 40th Bond Themed Party at a lovely hotel in East Sussex (a very rare child free event for me, I may even get away with my dress not having snot, food, milk, vomit etc on it!!). 

It's also my 6th wedding anniversary that day so I'm definitely going to be making the most of the hotels spa facilities (Poor DH!)

Have a wonderful time all and perhaps I'll be able to make the next one x


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes!

Elcfoxy - congrats on being PUPO! Glad everything went well for you yesterday and that you have two fine embryos on board! I'm pretty sure we were in the waiting room together yesterday as i heard the doc read out the names for all those waiting for transfer and one of the names sounded like it could be you  
Were you drinking water from a evian sports bottle by any chance? If so i was sitting at a 90degrees angle to you on the couch by the door. Hope your 2ww flies by and you have a lovely BFP at the end of it    

Laura - wow what great news! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

May - hope your not feeling too tired and sorry to hear work is being a pain. Look after yourself and your precious cargo xx

Pepper - hope your well and keeping yourself nicely busy on the 2ww xx

AFM - had egg collection yesterday and they got 9 eggs! Loved the sedation! DH was saying beforehand that if i could he bets i would ask them if they had a snooze facility when i wake up or begging for another 5 mins like i do with the alarm usually in the morning!!   
Everyone was so lovely and Pepper i thought of you when the anaesthetist was putting the canula in and told me that most people sleep all the way through but there are some who don't and talk through it instead!  
Had a great snooze when i got home yesterday and DH has been great looking after me. Have felt a bit sore with AF-like pains but nothing unbearable.
Was sooooooo nervous waiting for the call this morning and didn't have a great nights sleep last night as i kept on waking up every couple of hours and had so many dreams about the call all with different scenarios! 
Anyway got the call a little while ago from the embryologist to let me know that of the 9 eggs 8 fertilised!!!!! Can't quite believe it!!
I have to go in for ET tomorrow morning which i'll be having under sedation (so thanks ELC about the drinking water tips but i'll be on IV fluids they said instead...). Has anyone else had ET under sedation?
Really hope they let me put 2 back tomorrow - any tips ladies?

Hope everyone is well and having a lovely day xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Lilac - I am SO pleased for you - 8 embryos! that is GREAT!!         
and yes that was me with the Evain!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats Lilac - that is fantastic news!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey big congrats Lilac...what a result!!! 

ELC FOXY..whoohoooo...in 2 weeks time..we might have another BFP on our hands...yee haaaaa!!Take it easy now..

NF..ok..we'll let you off the hook-just this time..HAPPY 6th anniversary for the 10th.

I am a tad stressed at the mo-we were all set to move into our new home..and mortgage just went through-and bloody buyer has rented it out to someone else..it just doesn't make sense at all...now we ahev a studio flat crammed full of cots/pushchairs etc..and having to start our search from scratch again...

Emi..any sign of your letter?

Yah perfectly normal May..I didn't feel anything for yonks..it'll come though-so enjoy this time now..xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh  Mack, cant believe the seller did that!!! is there no law against such things   . hope you get something more better this time.Since mortgage is sorted in a way it wont be so difficult this time, Just ask the mortgage lenders if you can move it to another property. will be praying for you and the family.

Lilac- welldone on good fertilisation rate. goodluck for tomorrow    you can insist on two if that's what you want.

Sorry babes cant make the 10th, have been silent because i've been trying to see if i can get it as an off day or a swap but no luck. will definitely make the next one.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

oh Mack, sorry to hear that. it does sound a bit mad!   I can completely sympathise! you don't hapen to want to buy our lovely 2 bed with a big garden in a leafy arts and crafts area of ealing do you?   we had an offer, but they now seem to have disappeard, so it looks like we will loose the house we want in scotland now   (we need to exchange in max 3 weeks time in order to get it)

ah, all these life changing things we are going through!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

That's so rubbish Mack - I assume you hadn't even exchanged contracts or anything so no way of getting them out?  How very stressful when you don't need it.

Pepper - hope you're OK. xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Mackster, what rubbish timing!  I like to think that everything happens for a reason, good or bad (only way I stay sane lol), so maybe when you find somewhere else you will like it even more than that one  

Lilac, how did your ET go today - did they let you put two back?  

Elcf - hope you enjoy your spa weekend.

Vicky must be in Magaluf by now - sun, sand, sea and sangria!

AFM - I phoned the HH again yesterday and a lovely lady did return my call.  I was told that I had been put forward for a FERC cycle May/June time, no review just treatment and I should receive a letter shortly - which I thought was a bit strange.  How do I know what went wrong/what I can do different (if anything) without a review??  Has anyone else had this before?  Anyway to cut a long story VERY short, I managed to get a cancellation for next Thursday for a review, which I am really pleased about.  They did say that my next cycle would be cancelled if I went for a review but I would rather do this and put it back a month or so and be clear on what I am doing.

Sorry that some of you ladies can't make the meet on 10th April.  It would have been nice to meet you. 

Have a great weekend.  I'm off to a quiz night tonight.....how times have changed!!

Em xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Emizola - I had FERC without a review appointment.  Apparently the staff review your case and I found that the nurse fed back to us at the co-ordination meeting.  Sometimes you don't get pregnant just because it's not the right time.  I know that sounds mad but with my cycle we had the best one put back and it failed we were recommended to have two put back with FERC as "well we put the best one back and it didn't work and these are from the same batch" and now I'm pregnant with twins.  I think it's just about fate sometimes.

Mackster - Sorry to hear about the house it's probably the last thing you need at this stage.  Fingers crossed you will find a fabulous new house and things will soon be back on track.

Vicky - Put me down for the 10th think it will be great to meet up with everyone.  Will you be getting the train in from Hemel Hempstead?  IF so do you fancy meeting up and travelling in together.

DH is currently up in the nursery stripping the walls, he hates DIY so I'm really impressed. 

Hope that everyone has a good weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes pushoz I think you're right about fate - it's just so frustrating sometimes.  This will be my 4th cycle if my embryos thaw and I don't know how many more cycles I can deal with emotionally.  I only have 4 frosties, so hope that I might get 2 cycles from these.  I know that this is probably quite optimistic.  I wish I'd known more about the FERC cycle beforehand, I had no idea that the staff would feedback and this wasn't explained to me yesterday when I spoke to the nurse.  If she had, I might have left things as they were.  Nevemind, I know now.

Night all xx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good morning everyone on this gloomy Sat morning!

Emziola - glad you got an answer from HH, not too long til May at all if thats when you decide to go ahead with your FERC.

Pushoz - how exciting to be getting the nursery ready!

Mackster - how stressful, can't believe the seller would do that, when they have a buyer - how strange   Hopefully your search for a lovely home will be a short and fruitful one now  

Vicky - hope your enjoying yourself in the sun - lucky you! Nice to have a little sunny break before your cycle begins. Oh and i can make the 10th now after all if you haven't already booked.

ELCFoxy - how are you hun? Well and enjoying the 2ww i hope!

AFM - had ET yesterday so i am now officially PUPO!!! Can't believe i'm actually saying that - feels a bit like a dream! Had it under sedation so had to be put on IV fluids to fill my bladder and so it was really weird to be asked if i was full yet seeing as i wasn't allowed to drink! Anyway after the second bag of fluids they said they would scan me to see if my bladder was sufficiently full which it was and then in came a few more people in the theatre and then the lovely sedative. Next thing i know i'm waking up in recovery and though i don't remember this my DH said i asked the anaesthetist if i was speaking gibberish during the ET at which point she laughed and said no!!   
So i now have one 4-cell embie on board! Definitely wasn't allowed two in as this was my first cycle, am under 35, am under west herts pct who pay for freezing, responded well to the drugs and had a good number of embryos. From the 8 that fertilised, 7 were of good quality and 1 average so i had 1 put back in and 7 frozen!!     that my little embie makes it.
Have had worse cramps after ET then i did after EC and also a bit of bleeding - hope this is normal? Did anyone else have this?

So i'm now joining Pepper and ELC on the madness that is otherwise known as the 2ww!!!! Pepper can't believe you only have 5 days to go - though it probably doesn't feel like 'only' 5 to you!!

Hope everyone has lovely weekends and that the sun comes out of hiding again very soon xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats on being PUPO lilac! xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Lilac, really pleased for you.  Enjoy the 2ww, well, as much as you can!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Welldone on being PUPO lilac!! Enjoy the 2 ww


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello Hammersmith lovelies  

Congratulations lilac and elcf on being PUPO    lots and lots of sticky positive vibes to you both   

I tried to post the other night but lost a really long message     had complete fit at the internet which I decided wasn't so good for Pootle and Posie and just could't face tring to retype it all!!! So lots of hugs to everyone else..... I have been keeping up with news!!

The 2ww madness definatly set in mid week and I was starting to go a bit insane with symptom watching   I decided I needed to step away from the laptop for a few days as reading others stories over and over really wasn't helping at all! This waiting completely messes your head up something good!!!!  

Symptom watch so far though has been wierd AF pains quite low, back pain, stretchy tummy feeling, HUGE (.Y.) and the most horrid occasional stabbing pains on my right (always panic a bit with this pain!) I am also knackered but then again I have now become the most lazy **** sloth in the world so that doesn't surprise me!! This morning I woke up feeling completely normal - which atually made me panic more than the stabbing pains - but feeling happier this afternoon as feeling some symptoms again  ....... did try to warn you I was going insane!!! Bring on thursday is all I can say now      

Happy weekends to you all - where has the sun gone
Pepper, Pootle and Posie 
xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

HI Ladies 
Hope everyones had a good weekend?
I started DR today so feeling excited but dauted.  Had a real panic moment trying to inject this morning so hoping I will get better in time, hope everyones treatment is going well.  Can anyone advise how I start a ticker?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Echo girly-welldone on starting DR


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks May, how did you feel when you were D/R? have you had you scan yet?


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

morning everyone   

hope you all enjoyed the return of the sunshine yesterday  

congratulatons Eco girly on starting stims!   does feel great to finally be on your way. To add a ticker you need to click on somebody elses ticker and that will take you to the external site. Make up your ticker and at the end it will give you a code. Copy this code into your signature box. You find this  under the profile tab when you are logged in. Go to Modify profile then click on forum profile information (there is a list on the left) you will see your signature box on the right. Sounds a faff and took me forever the first time but it is easy really! 

Hi elcf and lilac, my fellow 2ww buddies   hope you are both doing ok

P P&P
xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooh look at you being a computer whizz Pepper!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

How are well all girls?

My holiday to Magaluf was so much fun, loads of pics got, fun time had by all. So know why it has its nick name though, the PA guy from one of the bars whipped out his um, member and placed it on my shoulder. Luckily I am too drunk to remember it very well


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

I am a complete computer guru hazel    ...... totally not!!

Vicky glad you had a fab hol   love the PA's sausage story!!

xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey lovely ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Vicky - sounds like you had a good time.........men and their bits eh, they just love to show them off!!    They'd be horrified if us ladies did that  

Pushoz - how is the nursery coming along?

Eco - you're on countdown at last! - good luck with the d/r.  How was your spa weekend?

Pepper - only 3 more sleeps!! not long now xx  

Elcf & lilac - hope the 2 ww isn't driving you too  

I'm looking forward to my review on Thu - hope to get lots of questions answered.

Hi to everyone else  

Em xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

hello girls,

Lilac - congrats on such fab embies! here is hoping!
EcoG - good luck with all the needles x
and EM - good luck with your consultation. (i had a printed sheet with hundereds questions last time!)

Pepper - I am holding my breath for you!

AFM - completely     with the 2WW !! 

ecf


----------



## Emmab78 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Hope we are all well.

Recieved m,y letter today telling me we are eligible for FET in June/July...I am even more confused now. I don't understand why we are not getting a fresh cycle-does anyone know? I thought we were entilted to 3 fresh cycles or do I have that completley wrong? I just checked the stats etc out and you have so much better chance on a fresh. I think I will book a review appt anyway as I have no clue what went wiorng last time and would really like some answers...


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi emmab, I could be wrong but I think they will use the frozen embies you have before they do further fresh cycles.  Which PCT are you with?  I think I'm under West Herts.  You can have up to 6 transfers with them.  I do understand your frustration as I don't feel like I have enough info either, which is why I asked for a review.  My letter came through at the weekend for a May/June FET but this has been cancelled because of my review on Thursday.  If you do decide to go ahead I will probably be doing my next FET June/July, maybe we could be cycle buddies    

I am quite looking forward to doing a FET. I have had 3 fresh cycles now and no joy.  I am hoping my body will be more relaxed this time round as no EC.  My last EC was horrible, I never want to do it again.  I felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach by a horse afterwards.  I was too sedated to say anything but remember feeling some pain.  I'm so glad it wasn't my first EC, I'd never have done it again.


----------



## Emmab78 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hiya,
Well we are east herts as I live in welwyn gardn city, I thought that we kept the frozen ones till afterwards...maybe I am wrong. Yes I have no clue what happened last time so I would really like to have a review appt. Did you just call up and request one as I think I will do that tomorrow then? A month is nothing when we have been waiting this long really is it  

I would love to be cycle buddies that would help me a lot I think and my DH who gets the brunt of my hormones 

When is your review appt? Sorry to hear you were in so much pain form your EC, no wonder you don't wnat to go through that agin poor you....

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Emma - I would think you would have to use your frosties first as they have every chance of working as fresh cycle. How many do you have? 
My frosties worked the same as fresh cylce, unfortunatly i had chemical pgs with both but i after that happend i realised FET does work, i have seen so many FETs work. It is a much easier cycle to do than a fresh one. 

Like Em said west Herts allow 6 transfers which includes 3 fresh and 3 frozen so if you have no frosties you will only get 3 cyles like us, I was grateful as we were told only 1 when we started and paid for 2 cycles then it changed and we got another 2


----------



## Emmab78 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok thats good news then I didn't realise that. we have 6 frosties still waiting for us.
I wont worry so much then if that is what it means, I thought I read that a frozen cycle could use up one your free fresh one's is all and I thought you had a better chance. I am just grateful that we are getting more chances now.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepper - not long to go now!  Sending you lots of  

Lilac and ELC - sending you some   aswell

Eco - great news you have started d/r, hope the inj are going ok

Vicky - glad you had a great holiday!

Emma - as Mini said FET is much easier on the body and has an excellent success rate, I've had 3 BFP with FET

I'm still waiting for my day curve results, getting a bit frustrated as I really want to get on with things!  I can't believe it's Thomas's 3rd birthday on Wednesday, he'll always be my little baby but he keeps telling me he's a big boy now  

Scooter


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls to add my two peneth's worth in the East Of England Rules have nearly been covered in various posts.  You get upto 6 ETs under the NHS this is made up of a mixture of IVF and FET.  After a failed IVF cycle then you automatically go for a FET, a word of warning the key to the rule is the 6 ETs.  MY friend had 8 frozen embies and they suggested only defrosting 4 and saving the other 4.  In her case if this cycle hadn't of worked it would have meant that she would have had a second FET prior to starting another fresh cycle.  This could have meant she would have only had 2 cycles of IVF but 4 FETs. Hope this clarifies things, if anyone wants to see the whole rules document then I've got it saved on my computer somewhere so I'll dig it out.

Vicky - Magaluf is fab I loved it remember my BF and myself getting thrown over two blokes shoulders and taken into a bar (luckily we did know them).  Is BGMs still there when we went they had this amazing DJ on (unfortunately I can't remember his name).

Pushoz


----------



## Emmab78 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Pushoz

Thanks for the info, makes a bit more sense now. If you get a chance the document would eb useful I think.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Emmab,

My review is for this Thursday.  At first they said they couldn't fit me in until 6th May but as my FERC was booked for May/June I thought this was a bit too long.  Another lady on here kate (hope you are well, haven't heard from you in a while!) got a review appt letter through on 1st March for 30th March so I guessed that I should have had an appt around the same time as we did our pg test within a day of each other.  

My notes got a bit confused I think because I did a blood pg test at the HH and not at home, so I didn't have to e-mail my results through.  They said I would have to cancel my next FERC if I wanted a review and I asked for a cancellation, said I could do short notice and they looked and found one for me.  You have to be a bit persistent but it paid in the end. 

Just make sure you get a review appt date that you want because once you have done that they automatically cancel your FERC. 

I will pm you the phone number as I'm not sure if you are allowed to publish it??

Sorry, just read back and that is a bit long winded!!

Em xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning Ladies
Just thought I would jump on quickly whilst waiting to do my D/R.  Injections are going okish Im so hungry the whole time did it make anyone else hungry?
Spa was lovely thanks but I had a horrid cold come out Sunday night so must have relaxed too much lol!!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry Girls silly question, you do have a period when you are D/R? I take Diclofenic as I have Endo but they said I couldn't take them anymore when starting treatment now worried im going to be in so much pain?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello lovelies    

Sorry to go AWOL for a bit..have had a bit of a stressful time looking for a place to live   

Lilac and ELC - thinking of you guys....sending PMA to you   

Eco ..yes..DR starts to work when you start bleeding..it's a different type of period-as it's brought on by the hormone injections..so might not be as painful..

PushOz..Hello lovely!!How's it all going?You feeling lots of nice kicks?

Pepper...am crossing everything for you..when is testing day again?

Emma...good luck for next cycle..

Scoots..HAPPY BDAY to your little man for tomorrow xx Hope you get your day curve results back today!

Vicky -am soooooooooooo envious of your hols...hmmm what did this man do to you??  

Hiya May...what date is your scan?Can't wait xx

KD..are you in Sydney yet?

Anyhooo..had best get this stress head back to the house hunt-am still so annoyed we lost our dream home..the rentals are all horrible and run down...booooo

At least the sun is shining and my twin boys are making me nice and fat.... 

Good luck to girls on the cycle this wk xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well

Mackster - sorry to hear about the hastles of finding a house - hope it all sorts itself out soon.
Pepperoni - glad you are not too mad with the 2ww, can't be long to go now.
Vicky - you seem to have had a great time on your hols, just what you need before teatment starts.
May - hows it all going - still strange to feeel real?
Eco - Glad you had a lovely time at the spa, sorry to hear you now have a horrid cold.
Emi - good luck with your review - i had mine the other week and they couldn't tell us a lot at all 
Push - if you get a chance could you semd me the document? It would be nice to know exactlywhat I am entitled to..
afm - well af arrived early? so got scan booked for thursday, strangely enough received letter from hh on friday - 2 different versions in same envelope lol, 1 asking ot phone and make a pre admission appointment returning slip by this friday, and another asking us to return consent forms , then they would send appoitnment! so gave them a ring and got an appointment booked eventually for 12 april - which could have been earlier but 12th suits me as i teach so 1 less day to have off! all getting closer again 

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pepper, how are you, not long now.    

Echo, it will not be as painful during d/r. good luck

mackster  happy house hunting. 

Vicky, making us jelouse big time

LMS, so glad everything is falling into place 

Afm, scan is on monday


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Mackster - sorry your having to go through all this stress cos of the   landlord.   and hope you find a lovely place soon.
Emziola - good luck for your appt on Thursday.
Scooter - happy birthday to Thomas for tomorrow!
Vicky - glad you had a great time on your hols  
Pepper - only 2 more sleeps to go!!!!    
Elcfoxy - i am with you on the     craziness of the 2ww!! Hope your well and your embies are snuggling in nicely!
Eco -yes you do have a period whilst DRing, though i found mine wasn't as painful as it usually is. I'm sure it would be fine for you to take paracetamol but i guess they would say no to diclofenac and ibuprofen as   they both interfere with ovulation.   If only paracetamol didn't help with the endo pain maybe you could ask your Dr if you could take co-codamol instead? Glad the injections are going ok but no i don't remember it affecting my appetite, though make the most of it cos during stimms i found i couldn't eat too much cos of the bloat!!
May - good luck for your scan next week.
LMS - glad you got your appt through - good luck.

Hi and sorry if i've missed anyone!

AFM - on the 2ww and trying to keep positive but failing at times! Have stacks of books to read but they're failing to hold my attention for too long    Think i'm gonna put on a whole lot of weight at the end of this 2ww! Bleeding has now stopped but the cramps are still here keeping me company on the sofa.
Gotta decide what i want to request for dinner tonight from Chef DH - hmmm could get used to this    

Take care everyone xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooh lilac - what could you ask him for??  I was going to suggest a lovely beef wellington, but the pate and rare beef rules that out.  No oysters either!!  Maybe pasta, that would be quick and easy.  That's what I'm having tonight, with tomato and olive sauce and tuna.  Mmmm.

Eco - just to reiterate the earlier answers, yes you do have AF while down-regging, that's what gets your lining nice and thin.  I didn't find mine as painful, but it went on and on and on for about 10 days, never heavy, just medium (sorry tmi).  I have to say I used up my very last sanitary towel (couldn't use tampons cos I didn't know what on earth it was doing) and refused to buy any more - goodness knows what I'd have done without my BFP if AF had just turned up out of the blue!!

Mackster - have you looked at other houses yet?  Whereabouts are you looking?

Good luck for next week May.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies!

Mackster - hope you find your new home very soon x

Scooter - Wishing Thomas a Happy 3rd Birthday for tomorrow!

EcoGirly - hope your cold is clearing up x

May - good luck for your scan on Monday    How exciting!

LMS - 12th April's not that far away, it will come round in no time and like you say, you don't have to take it as AL.  Who did you see for your review out of interest?

Lilac - enjoy being spoilt xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping positive!  

DH is on 2-10 shifts this week and I will spend all night on here if I don't go and make myself some dinner before Enders and Holby!

Speak soon,

Em xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

glad to see that everyone is up beat this evening  

lilac - after reading your post I have sent DH off to finish making dinner, now I have my feet up with a cuppa and choccie biscuit! and DH is laughing at the family in the Simpsons that had IVF and ended up with octuplets..
My   is calming down a bit, as I am trying not to think of the future, but enjoying the enhanced (.)(.)   
I went to H&M today to look for a bigger bra, and discovered I would be in the outsize dept!
DH says (.)(.) are now bigger than     
Does anyone know how long they might last if the   bfp happens?

elcf


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the info girlies, have been doing some research but great to hear from people that have had it done.
Did my inject this morning in the thigh was ok and I wasn't as scared as when I do my tum but was worried as my GP nurse told me she wouldn't do it there incase I hit a nerve yet HH said it was ok to??

Hope all the 2ww ladies are ok and are getting nearer there results.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

well done eco girl!

you will get used to it! 
I find it easier to inject everything into my tum - but that might be because I have a nice roll of fat there!  
my nurse mentioned that some thin girls have difficulty finding fat   (oh to have that problem!!) 

I would go with whatever your nurse says

elcf


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello lovely hammersmith ladies   

Hope all ok with everyone

Mackster any news on a new home yet? What a complete **** the guy you were buying from. Deserves a big poke in the eye!!

Lilac - love your chef DH   hope he keeps up the waiting on you for the whole 2ww. Just lay on the sofa and enjoy.... I haven't dared go near the scales for months! No running and far too much chocolate has not been good!!! I had planned to read loads of books but not managed one! Brain really just can't cope - its too busy keeping that negativity gremlin in check!!

elcf my DH is loving the enhanced (.Y.) too   and I am in serious need of some bigger bras - wire is digging in and really painful!! Will be top of my shopping list if all goes well tomorrow  

EcoG - I was a tummy girl the whole way through with injections - just make sure you keep moving spot or it does get painful 

May you must be soooooo excited for monday. Lots and lots of luck - hope all goes well  

LMS - hope scan tomorrow goes well 

Em - think you have your review tomorrow? Hope it is all good

Scooter - hope Thomas had a fab birthday  

 everyone else. I have been in denial all day about tomorrow and trying not to think about it! Ha! Yeah right!! Can't believe in a few hours time we will know.....    

P P & P xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

ECo - I hit a nerve in my thigh...............never again!  

ELC - Boobies will stay big until you either give bith or stop BF!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pepper ... Masses of

  

    

  

    

for tomorrow

Keeping everything crossed for you hun ​


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Pepper good luck for tomorrow     - will be thinking of you xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Pepper..I will be up bright and early praying for you...and checking FF for your results!!   

Yet again..I have a good feeling about this!!!!

Re (.) (.)...mine just keep growing...and when I bend over at computer they touch my tummy...ewwwww!!Bring back my flat pancakes!!


No new developments on house...all the rentals are HORRIBLE or lovely and new (but with small 2nd room)..ahhhh London living eh?
I just need to stay positive!!

Em..let us know how review goes..

Big hidy hi to everyone else out there...xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Evening ladies
Just read my notes and it says you can take the Burselin at 1-2 hours so I usually do them at 7.45 so going to get DH to do it at 6.45 as my hands are just too nervy im such a wimp!Had emailed my nurse but not heard back but it says its ok to do?

Pepper good luck for tomorrow will check throughout the day for news   for you!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepper - lots of luck for tomorrow  

ELC - I love that episode of the Simpsons - particularly the part where she says "all that sex for nothing?!"     

Thanks for all your birthday wishes for Thomas, we've had a lovely day thank you

I've finally had my results, everything is ok so I'm seeing Mr T on 9th April - hooray  

Scooter


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pepper - all the best for tomorrow       I will definitely be logging on bright and early to check for an update. Hope you have a good nights sleep tonight xx

Scooter - great you got your results and everything is ok!

Emziola - good luck for the review tomorrow.

Ecogirly - you're allowed a window of an hour to do your jabs so that should be fine.

Elcfoxy - hope your relaxing and enjoying being PUPO and the 2ww! oooh i haven't watched the Simpsons for ages but i did see that Octomum documentary on 4OD the other day    Ooooh and talking of channel 4 has anyone been watching one born every minute? 

Mackster -    i'm sure you could so do without the added stress!

Hazel - how are you? Suffering from morning sickness yet or are you one of the lucky ones? thanks for the dinner options - haven't had a cheesy pasta bake for a while so i shall be requesting that tomorrow! But for the other options can't cos i'm a veggie    

Hi and   to everyone else xx

AFM - 2 days away from being half way through the 2ww! Am really disappointed though cos realised that i didn't manage to get a picture of my little embie (daffodil   )    Probably because i had ET under sedation which i guess isn't a usual scenario but still sad. Oh well! 

Ok might go to bed soon so goodnight xx (amazes me how i can get tired so early from just chilling out


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Well the pepperoni's are pregnant!!!!!

Still in complete shock but we got a  

       

what an emotional morning!!!

Love and hugs to you all
Pepper..... Pootle..... And maybe Posie!!!
xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Call me pysic..but I KNEW it Pepper...OMG..I am sooooooooooooooooo happy and pleased for you!!


Enjoy the best day ever xxx             

Mack xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

yay Pepper!!    Nice work!!!!!


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeeeaaahs !!        
I loged on especially to find out !
WELL DONE PEPPER!!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yaaaayyyyy Pepper and Pootle and Posie!!! Massive congrats!!! Am soooo happy for you!

Hope you have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazing news! Congratulations Pepper! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Congratulations Pepper!!!!!

                       ​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

woooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooo ​ [fly]          [/fly]


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Wahey Pepper!!!  That's amazing news!!  I knew you'd be OK!  Congratulations and tonnes of love to hopefully all 4 of you, plus the cats!!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yippeeeeee!!!!!  Hurrah hurrah hurrah hurrah Pepper - SO delighted for you!             

Absolutely wonderful news!  Have a gorgeous day letting it sink in!  

So sorry I've been so quiet recently but I've been checking in to see how you all are every day - but a bit too exhausted to do more.  But I'm really looking forward to seeing some of you on the 10th April.

Scooter - so pleased that you've got the go-ahead.  Brilliant news - I know how frustrating the wait has been for you.

Lilac and ELCFoxy I hope the 2ww isn't too tricky for you - you both seem to be coping brilliantly - and Emizola well done for the down-regging.  I definitely preferred my belly - fat and no muscle! I made a pretty circle of little bruises around under my belly-button.  

Mackster - so sorry that finding a new place is being so tricky.  I know what you mean about London rentals - I had a look around a while ago and was incredibly depressed.  But there are some lovely ones out there and I'm sure you'll dig one up soon!

AFM - we had a bit of scare this morning - a little brown blood.  I know that you are not supposed to worry too much about brown blood, but we dashed off to the ELU at UCH anyhow - and we saw Storm squiggling around upside down and looking perfect.    Apparently he's the right size for his age and his heart-beat was a storming 175 bpm (I think probably because my heart was pounding in case something was wrong).  Only caught a brief glimpse of him but we've got the proper 12 week scan a week today so we can gaze at him for ages then...  SO relieved though - until today didn't really believe that he was in there.  Doctor doing scan said it was probably just the sac expanding and digging in causing a little bleeding of old blood.  Do hope she's right    

Anyhow- have a lovely day everyone and particularly Pepper!  Hurrah hurrah for you, the little peppers and HH!

BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

oh Blanche,
sorry about the scare - but great you got to see your little one!!  

I am not having a good 2ww day today. After cramping for 2 days, then nothing yesteday, I am    that was implantation, but now today I have absolutely no symptoms at all, just slightly tender boobs when poked, so now I am a bit down. I am at work as well, and everyone is in a rather demanding mood today, so that is probably not helping. 
  

but I have got a bit    thinking of Pepper


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Foxy i had no symptoms at all and honestly thought i wasn't pg. I've had 4 bfps but this one was the only one that i felt nothing at all, apart from slight cramps early on and that was it! Don't despair hun. Keep your pma up!


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Pepperoni Congrats huni!!!!!   When do you have the scan at HH is is 2 weeks time?

Hope everyone else is well and the 2WW girls are doing ok.

DH did my jab this morning was quite suprized he did well think we are going to try this approach now so my shaking hands can get a rest!! Did anyones skin go a little red around the injection for about 1/2hr? I think it might be the plaster I stuck on so will scrap using those.

hope everyone has a fab day and well done again Pepper!!!!!xxx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Big congratulations Pepper!!!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

[fly]Congratulations Pepper - well done, i'm so pleased for you!! xxx[/fly]

BR - glad that everything is going well for you and that your scare was nothing to worry about 

Scooter - good news for you with your results, not too long 'til 9th April x

AFM - had my review today which went really well. I saw Dr. Mohamed-Ashraf and I have to say he was lovely and very patient. I was with him for 50 mins!  He answered all my questions thoroughly and really put me at ease about my FERC, which will probably go ahead June time. I also had some more blood tests done to rule out some possible complications and hopefully they will all come back fine. Felt really happy and positive when I left so just waiting (patiently!) for my appt now.

Hi to all you other lovely ladies 

Em xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pepper - CONGRATULATIONS!   

BR - so glad everything is ok, enjoy your 12 wk scan

Eco - It's normal to get a little redness around the injection site, don't worry

Emizola - great news about your review  

Foxy -keep positive   

Scooter


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

OH Pepper, welldone to you and DH.                                           

afm just back from work soooooooooo tired

may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Pepper xxxxx

Sorry I haven't been around much, kinda in denial about it all at the moment. Planning thinkgs we are gonna do if this cycle fails etc, sounds really pesimistic, but will  need things to cheer me up if thats the case (week to magaluf before next cycle etc)


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

pepperoni - so pleased for you !!

scooter - glad to see you ar emoving forwards too!!

everyone else on the 2ww - keeping feeling positive


br - not long now until you see your precious bundle on tv - beung the star they always will be

afm - had ultrasound today to check on size of 2 fibroids, bit of a wait bit things happen for a reason - as i was waiting for the report mr barsoum happened to walk past and asked why i was there? i said - having the scan you asked me to - cue report arriving - gave it to him to have a look at - turns out there is a fibroid on the uterus cavity lining, so he asked me to arrange a further test  - which i supposedly had at my local hospital - complete s*** hole and they never managed to send the full results through like they were asked by hh
anyway i went to the x ray dept - to be told i couldn't have an appointment this month aas they had no availability bla bla bla 
i apologised for following instructions i was gived nad still it went on lol
so i went back and asked the receptionist to tell mr barsoum this wasn't going to happen and - -he came back to see me and reasured me that i still had to attend the pre admission appointment on 12 april but say we were waiting on the results first
he was a star!!!!
kirst


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning Ladies 
Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend!
Have booked some acupunture for next week, thanks for the PM Pushov, the lady sounded very good and clued up and it might even get rid of my needle phioba!
What day did everyones AF start on DR? I haven't had a bleed yet and the nurse said it would be throughtout? I don't want the side effects just want to make sure everythings working.xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning lovely hammersmith ladies    

Just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for all your messages yesterday   was sooooooo lovely to read   Have done my third test this morning - still positive!! - so it is beginning to sink in a bit!! Scan all booked for 8th April and I'm totally excited already!!!! 

BR - glad your little scare was all ok and great to hear that super storm is still looking fab   look forward to hearing all about your scan in a week 

May - lots and lots of luck for monday for your scan, looking forward to hearing good news  

elcf - hope you are doing bit better today    I found the early part of the second week the hardest and had days when I felt 'normal' which was more scary than the cramps / AF pains. Hang on in there lovely  

lilac - hope your doing ok and not going too insane  

Em really glad your appointment went well and you feel happy about go ahead in June 

EG - I had AF a little bit later during DR than normal  - I think it was only a few days before the first scan because I was starting to panic as it was late. I know that other people at the time also had similar probs so try not to worry too much  

LMS - sounds like you had a bit of a day yesterday but I am glad that things are still moving forwards and hope you get this scan done soon 

Vicky         lots of positivity coming your way. Only a few days until you start DR which can be such a tense time lots of   

Kate - thinking of you lovely   hope you are doing ok and that all goes well at your review

lots of   to everyone else 
Pepper, Pootle and Posie xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations Pepper


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello all,

hope every one is having a fab weekend.

May


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pepperoni-Hope the time till your scan goes quick for you hun x

EG-Hope the d/r is going well, when is your supressed scan?

LMS-Sounds s****y  

AFM-D/r starts weds , so not long now, seems to have gone really quick the past 3 weeks

Had my last night out boozing last night up the local night club, felt awful today, although mainly cos of all the cafferine/sugar I had drank rather than the alcohol (VK oranges) probably lol. Helped banish the holiday blues a bit lol

So, 10th april, how many of us are there, and what time is best, so I can book us a table at browns?


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope everyones had a good weekend?
Vicky how you doing? not long till you D/R with me yay!! its going ok at the mo have my supressed scan on the 6th April so not long, feeling a bit slugish today adn keep feeling tired at night.x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Vicky, 
yes please on booking a table for the 10th, count me in!

I am a bit down as I have a BFN. I haven't tested but AF starting on Saturday evening, and was quite painful for the rest of the weekend     I allowed myself to be upset on Saturday, but had to put it aside to have a lovely wedding anniversary on Sunday.    and it was a lovely day. DH appeared with 4 dozen roses!! We went to Sadlers Wells in the afternoon, and then on to Gilgamesh for cocktails and dinner.   I love my DH So much  

So it is over to Lilac to keep up the good work for us Hammersmith girls! Go Lilac!! big    to you!

and I join the rest of you girls waiting for the next tx, which looks like August for me. I am worried about money, and thinking at some point we should be thinking about DE (as this old body obviously just isn't up to it, and our money is going to run out) but for now I am planning to get fit and healthy!

love to all
Elcf


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Elcfoxy xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Elcfoxy      so sorry to hear that lovely    
thinking of you and DH - glad that you managed to have a lovely anniversary 

Lilac    thinking of you too and really hoping for good news this week   

Bit of a short post - DH and I are on our way to Cornwall for the week but spent last night at the hotel where we stayed on our wedding night - apologies now that I will be quite quiet this week  

Vicky count me in too for the 10th  

xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Elcfox...sorry hon....lovely to hear your DH is looking out for you though!! 

Pepper have a great hol...wowsers..you all have lovely men beside you!!!I went to Cornwall when I first found out and it was BRILLIANT..which part are you going?


Vicks..I can sadly no longer make our big catch up on 10th..my DH taking me to stay with a mate in DOrset from 9th till 11th...I can't say no to a mini break...  


Lilac..good luck hon..we all rooting for you..

and lastly May...is it your scan todayLet us know how you go    xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all. 

Sorry have been very quiet, have been avoiding the internet a bit as kept reading all sorts about poor responders/others who did not get to EC, and felt the best thing to do was to stop reading and wait to see what they say at my review. 

So sorry to read your news elfoxy   No words to help ease things I'm afraid but sounds like you & DH are strong and that always helps. All you can do is discuss DE with the clinic, I know it's a big step but I wish you lots of luck in your decision and hope you are feeling a little better about things very soon. 

Kate x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quickie   Was wondering if many of you had used the chat room much  Thinking we could organise a meet up in there with a virtual glass of wine if you fancy it one evening? What do you think? x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

elcf    

I'm in for 10th.  Don't mind what time.  Is it lunchtime ish?

xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello lovelies,

Elcf, so sorry to hear about your BFN   What a lovely hubby you have.  Happy anni for yesterday xx

LMS - sounds like you had a right palaver on Friday.  Hoorah for Mr. Barsoum!  I love him along with Miss. Carby and now Dr. Hassan.  Hope it all gets sorted for you on 12th.

May - how did your scan go today? 

Vicky - I'm still good for meet on 10th.  I can do any time.  Your weekend sounds a bit like mine, which is why I haven't been on here all weekend.  I went out on Friday and am still feeling the effects now!!   I don't drink that much and that will probably be my last drink now until after my next cycle.  Hangover from hell - I totally sympathise! 

Pepper - hope you have a great time in Cornwall.  My lovely bosses (husband and wife team) have just offered me and DH a week at their holiday home in Devon.  We are going down at the end of April.  I can't wait - just what I need.  Doesn't a break make such a difference with all this madness!

Kate - good luck for your review tomorrow  

Ceri - haven't used the chat room before.  Virtual wine sounds good, it can't give me hangover. lol x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well.

Em xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elcfoxy- very sorry to hear your news     Glad to hear that DH is taking care of you.

Kate   your r/v goes well

Ceri. a chat will be lovely

Mackster- How is yous?

afm, back from scan, and we have a heart beat and a CRL of 8.7mm!! maybe now i can start to believe and maybe just relax a bit. thanks for every thing babes
may


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

May that's great news, you must be thrilled


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Foxy -   when is your OTD? You still need to test hun, alot of women bleed and get a BFP.  

May - wow what a wopper!    well done hun


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

May  

Shall we say 1pm meet on the 10th? Anyone else who hasn't given a yes/no can still come, just let me know x


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

May - fantastic news, am so pleased for you! 

Elcfoxy -   I'm so sorry hun. Happy anniversary for yesterday. What a lovely DH you have!

Pepper - hope you have a lovely sunny break in Cornwall.

Vicky - good luck with starting DR. How exciting - the time seems to have gone really quickly. I can't make the 10th now sorry. Its my wedding anniversary this weekend but we're going to go away the following weekend instead cos of Easter. Hope you all have a great time - was really looking forward to meeting you all but me and DH need the break and can't do any other weekends til mid May.

AFM - looks like its down to Vicky and Ecogirly to carry on with the good run of BFP's we've had recently.
Its over for me     Gutted i didn't even make my OTD which would have been Friday. TMI alert - woke up this morning to a bit of dark brown blood, which stayed brown and only when i wiped to a few spots to then a proper red bleed with tiny clots. In the morning i convinced myself to look on the bright side with it only being brown and not much therefore could potentially be an implantation bleed. But now its red it feels very much like AF. Am so very disappointed and only had one embie put back so the bleed can't be due to one not implanting. Did a test as well (an internet cheapie one i had) and its deffo a BFN for me. Ofcourse i will test again on Friday just to go through the motions but i'm not holding out any hope


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Again hun i have seen this happen to so many woman on here, have a bleed before OTD and then get a BFP. Its to early to test! I don't want to give you false hope but...............its not over yet!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Lilac and Foxy sorry to hear your news      Just hand on in there.

May - that's a great size well done on your scan! 

Big hello and everyone!

Can I ask any of you if you have come across comparative genomic hybridisation? We haven't bothered to have a review appt with Dr C after our failed FET - it was pointless as it was a test book treatment as the ones before but yet again ended in BFN.  We have decided to use the money for an initial appt at another clinic. Dr C has written to our GP to update him on the latest cycle (we got a copy of the letter).  She has suggested the CGH procedure since we transfer good embies but cannot get pregnant.  CGH allows regions on every chromosome to be analysed for chromosomal defects.  Whilst I am interested in anything that will improve our chances I feel that she is jumping the gun a bit.  I have had level 1 immune tests done after our first failed attempt but DH has never had a further tests done other that the basic sperm sample ones.  We have never had karotype down either.  Surely if there is anything wrong you first need to look at the components parts before you put them together because, if there is something wrong with one of them, then you know the end product won't work?  I really feel that they should subject us to further tests before testing the actual embies and possibly loosing al of them.  However the HH have always poo-pooed by requests for further tests - that is why we are moving clinics. 

What do you think?  Am I being paranoid and should I just give in to the professionals?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

gilly - it COULD be just one of those things but we felt there was something wrong too, we did karyotype tests, Mr T said we didn't need it but found DH to have a problem.   Hence going onto DOnor sperm,. we could of done PGD but couldn't afford it. 
Have you been to a urologist for DH? 

Good luck hun.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

ELC and Lilac -  , I'm so sorry

Kate - good luck for your review

May - great news!  

Gilly - sorry I can't help you.  Has Dr C discussed this with you and answered any questions you have?


Vicky - goodluck for starting d/r on Wed.  I can't make the 10th - hope you all have a fab time!

Scooter


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Elc & Lilac ...      so sorry   

Gilly ... Tap 'comparative genomic hybridisation' into the search at the top under the FF logo, there are quite a few members who have already discussed this   You could pm any of the members for more advice


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks hun, to tell you the truth your experiences have really led me to push for further tests, as like you I feel there is something wrong they keep missing.  

Yes it could be one of those things but we have had a mc and then endless years of TTC and failed IUI as well as IVF.  There must be a limit to bad luck (?!).  I was shocked when they suggested something as expensive as CGH when they hadn't done further tests.  We haven't gone to the urologist yet.  The HH take forever and a day to release the hospital notes so I cannot afford to make an appt and not turn up with the notes. At the moment we are look at CRGH as they have a resident urologist.  You will read this in the MF thread too but our diagnosis is because of low quality and motility and not count and fertilisation is not a problem.  When we have our notes we will have a look and decide on our next move.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Ceri, I'll have a look.

Hi Scooter, no we haven't bothered to meet with Dr C again.  Everytime we express our concerns to her and demand further tests she says we don't need them and it is a matter of time and that we are just very unlucky but when you are spending £6-7k on a cycle we would like a few more answers up front before going through the process yet again.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

They have probalby offered CGH cos its a new thing and HH have probably just got their license!   They like new things!! I don't know much about it. 
Again HH were against us seeing a urologist


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

GRRR and look at you now for showing initiative!  Don't they realise that if they treat/test the root of the problem then their success rates would be better?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i remember Mr T saying we didn't need karyotype test cos only 2% of people are affected...............ahem, DH has a chromosomal problem!!!   which causes m/c, we had 2 chem pgs with his sperm, ok we had a m/c at 6 weeks with donor sperm but that was the furthest we'd ever got, 

Ooooh who knows if that was the problem but we didn't have the money to find out!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoohoo for May...you must be feeling on top of the world    

Elc Fox and Lilac..lots of     to you..I would still test on Fri babes xx

Vicks..not long now for you babes...wow-i remember when it was a distant thing!!

Love to everyone else..we may have found a rental....(which is like £300 more p/week then we are paying now..ahhhhh-but is only for 6 months till Oz trip..so all good...

Have a lovely night y'all xxxx

ps.Ceri..virtual wine...oooooh sounds tempting as I'd kill for some vino right now


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Mackster - I'm glad you found somewhere. househunting in London is such a nightmare!
May - Fab news! you must be so happy   
Pepper, Posie and Pootle - hope you are having fun  

Lilac - sorry hun, but do test on OTD. You do have a while yet! I know how you feel though   

Kate - good luck with your review tomorrow

and   to all!

looking forward to meeting all who can make it on the 10th

elcf


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning girls
May-Congrats on the scan hun
Hope everyone else is doing well?
Vicky not long till you join me now, am starting to look a bit bruised now and am starting the acupuncture on Thurs lol!!

Have my query supressed scan on Tuesday but am worried with the train strikes so have to check the National Rail website on Thurs otherwise I will never get there and the women on reception told me they only do that scan on certain days and times!!!
No AF for me yet but getting all the cramps and bad headaches, did any of you girls not have a AF whilst on Day 21 long protocool?

My DH has been a little star doing my jabs every morning xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely gang!

Foxy and lilac - so sorry to hear about the bleeding - but Mini is right, it really isn't over until your OTD.  Though I know it probably feels easier to start the grieving now.    But do test on OTD! 

Mackster - so glad you've found somewhere to move to - hope it is gorgeous - sounds like it should be at that price!  

Gillydaffodil - so sorry to hear that Anna C hasn't been helpful re testing etc.  Sounds like you do need to take yourselves somewhere else where you feel that you're being heard.

Vicky - so glad that you're starting to DR - how exciting!    And good timing for our meet-up.  I'm definitely coming so please add me to the list.  I love Browns - there was one in the town I went to university - my parents used to take me there for a treat when they came to rescue me from impoverished studenthood...

AFM - had more bleeding - red blood this time - on Thursday evening.  Rang the midwives who were lovely and told me not to worry if I didn't have any acute cramping.  Womb was very sore all day on Friday though, so DH and I decided to go back to EPU for another scan on Friday afternoon.  Had to wait over two hours (obviously everyone else also wanted to put their worries to rest before the weekend) and was very hungry by the time we got scanned.  Doctor was very reassuring and said that even with bleeding chances of miscarriage very low now.  And she did my first external scan - felt very grown up and pregnant - and found Storm immediately.  He was clearly fast asleep - just doing the occasional double leg kick - like he was doing the butterfly stroke.  So all well so far...

Have proper 12 week scan on Thursday - a bit terrified as will be given Downs risk factor on the day - though I'm really glad that they do it so quickly at UCH.  Generally UCH seem to be brilliant - wonderful new maternity/Gynae wing and lovely doctors and midwives - highly recommend it for Central/North London ladies!

Lots and lots of love and  

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Had my review today and basically we have to wait for some test results before we know if we have funding for another cycle. If the results are ok we only have to wait 2-3 months. The tests we did today (luckily I was on day 2 of AF!) were to recheck my FSH and to check my antral follical count. They basically said the last time they checked this I only had 1 follicle in each ovary, so there would be no point trying ivf if that was still the case. Today I had 3 one side and 6 in the other. I gather from some quick googling that this is pretty bad in terms of ivf success, but still if my FSH is not too much higher than before we should get one more go. We'd be on the short protocol so no downregging next time.

They are going to call me within a couple of weeks to confirm if we can proceed or not. So fingers crossed!  Has anyone esle had anything similar to this? 

Kate xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Lilac    - like the other ladies have said though to you and Elcf, you do need to still test on your OTD.  

Vicky - good luck for tomorrow x

Mackster - glad that you finally found somewhere  

BR - so pleased that all was well with your scan.  Storm must be a little fighter xx

Kate - fingers crossed for you hun  

Hope all you other ladies are doing well and taking it easy

AFM - I was still feeling really rough yesterday and thought it can't be a hangover still!!  Even I'm not that much of a lightweight.  It wasn't until I read the pregnacare packet again that I realised that you are supposed to take them on a full stomach and I have been taking them on an empty one - first thing before I got out of bed!!     So hopefully I will start to feel better now that I am taking them properly.  What a div!

Wishing you all a lovely evening  

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Emizola-easy mistake to make hun xx

Kate-Fingers crossed for the test results, are you available for the meet up?

BR-Sorry to hear you have had the extra worry of bleeding, but glad it all seems to be ok xxx

elcfoxy-  

Ecogirly-Hope the trains are ok-are you able to make the meet up?

So far I have]

Vicky
ELCFoxy
Pepperoni
Hazel
Emizola
Blanche Rabbit


I am going to book the table at the end of this week, so anyone else who can make it just let me know. Once I have booked it I will PM those girls going with my mobile number in case u can't find me when you get there x


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Kate
Just to try and reassure you an AFC of 9 is quite acceptable - it is slightly reduced, but by no means bad! My AFC last april was 8 (which i was worried about) but the consultant said he was happy with that. 2 months after i had my 1st IVF and had 7 eggs. My last count in feb was 11. Although my FSH had risen, they said that due to a good AFC they were happy to continue.
When you only had 2 follicles was that at the down regulating scan? if so, this is when they would expect to see the fewest number of follicles and as you will be doing the short protocol you would not have down regulated. 
I have read in one of Zita West's books that studies have shown that insufficient amount of protein in the diet can result in a reduced number of eggs, so i am making a real effort to do this and am taking a tub of chicken to work with me every day!! Will let you know when i start my treatment next month if this has made any difference or was a waste of time  
 Your FSH level is ok - 2 - 3 months will fly by!
Jane x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks very much Jane! Really appreciate your message. Is this 3rd attempt going to be your first short protocol? I wish you lots of luck   xx


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, is 1st short protocol and am hoping it is the right decision! I asked to change to it as although i had an ok number of follicles last time they only managed to get 3 eggs of which none fertilised. They probably would have suggested this anyway. Am really happy to miss out on the down regulating stage though! x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Vicky good luck for tomorrow hun will be thinking of you as DH stabs me.

Can't make the 10th im afraid have a family birthday that day.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No probs EG. I am doing my own injections, under his supervision lol


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home for you all this way ... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232978.msg3687263#msg3687263


----------

